# Vagina size



## SARAHMCD

Guys, Sorry for invading, but I've always been curious about this. Lots of talk of penis size but rarely does anyone discuss vaginas!! 

Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel? Size, pressure, etc? I assume perhaps if she's given birth there may be a difference? I'm not referring to wetness - I realize that makes a difference too. And I'm not referring to odor. 

Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you. The current man in my life says "I can feel you squeezing me" yet I don't feel like I'm using those kegel muscles at the time. 

Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


----------



## 2ntnuf

I've only been with four women. I don't mind telling that little truth. They were all different. Yes, it mattered. 

To be brutally honest, there is a difference before and after vaginal child birth too.

Edit: I know that's going to hurt someone's feelings. I apologize for my brutal honesty. I only meant to be truthful since we are all here to learn through others.


----------



## SARAHMCD

2ntnuf said:


> I've only been with four women. I don't mind telling that little truth. They were all different. Yes, it mattered.
> 
> To be brutally honest, there is a difference before and after vaginal child birth too.
> 
> Edit: I know that's going to hurt someone's feelings. I apologize for my brutal honesty. I only meant to be truthful since we are all here to learn through others.


Following up:
Does the woman's weight have anything to do with it? 
Would you tell a woman "you're so tight" even if she wasn't - a white lie of sorts? 
And if a woman is not "tight" are certain positions better than others?


----------



## Married but Happy

There is definitely variation in size and feel, but I have not (yet, anyway) experienced any that were too loose to enjoy or too tight for comfort. But some positions feel better with some women versus others, so there are clearly morphological variations.


----------



## 2ntnuf

SARAHMCD said:


> Following up:
> Does the woman's weight have anything to do with it?


Not in my experience. Weight had nothing to do with it. 



SARAHMCD said:


> Would you tell a woman "you're so tight" even if she wasn't - a white lie of sorts?


No, but that depends on the character of the individual. It would be tough to be as brutally honest as I was here in anonymity. I don't want to make the woman I love cry. Didn't mean to make anyone cry with that post above, either. Very sorry if I did.



SARAHMCD said:


> And if a woman is not "tight" are certain positions better than others?


"Tight" is relative to how sensitive he is and how close the fit is. It can be too tight too. There usually is a "just right". 

Yes some positions with legs close face down and him on top. I'm going to defer that to AnonPink or FaithfulWife. They have read a number of books and studied this more than me. Still, the answer is yes, there are positions.

Don't be fooled into believing you are less than some thing. He could be telling you stories and being emotionally abusive. Don't put up with that. Make sure you know the signs, please.

There are women here who can tell you what to look for there, too. Don't just believe us, read some stuff and educate yourself, okay?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Married but Happy said:


> There is definitely variation in size and feel, but I have not (yet, anyway) experienced any that were too loose to enjoy or too tight for comfort. But some positions feel better with some women versus others, so there are clearly morphological variations.


There was one who I used date, who had sex with two men at the same time PIV regularly and she was.....well, we weren't compatible. I still finished, but.....I mean, it's like women saying some men are just not gonna make the cut.

Edit: I had to change that.....LOL That was messed up.


----------



## SARAHMCD

2ntnuf said:


> Not in my experience. Weight had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but that depends on the character of the individual. It would be tough to be as brutally honest as I was here in anonymity. I don't want to make the woman I love cry. Didn't mean to make anyone cry with that post above, either. Very sorry if I did.
> 
> 
> 
> "Tight" is relative to how sensitive he is and how close the fit is. It can be too tight too. There usually is a "just right".
> 
> Yes some positions with legs close face down and him on top. I'm going to defer that to AnonPink or FaithfulWife. They have read a number of books and studied this more than me. Still, the answer is yes, there are positions.
> 
> Don't be fooled into believing you are less than some thing. He could be telling you stories and being emotionally abusive. Don't put up with that. Make sure you know the signs, please.
> 
> There are women here who can tell you what to look for there, too. Don't just believe us, read some stuff and educate yourself, okay?



I've certainly never had anyone tell me I wasn't tight enough - that's just rude and unnecessary. And I would stop having sex with them!! 
I'm just curious. I've usually had men say "oh, you're so tight" in a sexy way during the act. But I just always wondered if it was just a white lie. I mean, I usually say things like "you feel so good" or "I like the way you fit inside me" - and those are true. I would never say "you're so big" if it wasn't actually true.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Sarah, 

A thought just occurred to me. Does he even have a clue what he is talking about? Maybe he doesn't understand and is transferring blame to you?


----------



## SARAHMCD

intheory said:


> Sarah,
> 
> My muscles contract:
> 
> 
> If I'm consciously doing my Kegel exercises.
> If I'm deliberately squeezing H during sex.
> Involuntarily, during a really intense orgasm.
> 
> I've never heard of a vagina contracting and the woman not knowing why. That's very interesting to me. Do you have any idea what might be happening?



I don't know if it is actually happening or just his way of complimenting me - like I would say "you feel so good" or other guys have said "you feel so tight". It was during missionary position and I wasn't intentionally squeezing or having an orgasm at the time. Hmmmm....I guess I'll have to be more conscious of it - perhaps I'm doing Kegel without even knowing!


----------



## 2ntnuf

SARAHMCD said:


> *I've certainly never had anyone tell me I wasn't tight enough *- that's just rude and unnecessary. And I would stop having sex with them!!
> I'm just curious. I've usually had men say "oh, you're so tight" in a sexy way during the act. But I just always wondered if it was just a white lie. I mean, I usually say things like "you feel so good" or "I like the way you fit inside me" - and those are true. I would never say "you're so big" if it wasn't actually true.


I have not told anyone that, but it surely sounded like you were talking about your husband. Sorry for the mistake. LOL


----------



## SARAHMCD

2ntnuf said:


> Sarah,
> 
> A thought just occurred to me. Does he even have a clue what he is talking about? Maybe he doesn't understand and is transferring blame to you?


I'm a bit confused by your response. He wasn't criticizing me at all. He's said "you're so tight" and "I can feel you squeezing me" in a sexy, good way. I took those as compliments! Are you believing those were negative things to say, and if so, why on earth?


----------



## 2ntnuf

SARAHMCD said:


> I'm a bit confused by your response. He wasn't criticizing me at all. He's said "you're so tight" and "I can feel you squeezing me" in a sexy, good way. I took those as compliments! Are you believing those were negative things to say, and if so, why on earth?


Yeah, I think you posted that he said you're so tight after I posted that. I think I'm confused. I thought you needed help, the way you were talking about being loose and what positions you might need to try. Were you just being modest?


----------



## anonmd

SARAHMCD said:


> Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you.


I'd call this a universal nice thing to say. If it's not loose it's tight so when fishing around for a compliment - go with it . 



> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


Never experienced too loose. I suppose it exists although it is a bit puzzling since the vagina is more a potential space rather than a tunnel of X size always propped open for business so to speak. 

In my experience so far they all feel nice. There are large variations among women in vaginas but that is more external configuration of the lips and coloration.


----------



## SpinDaddy

I can honestly say . . . .

*“I never met a vagina I didn’t like.”*

_* With acknowledgement and apologies to American Humorist Will Rogers. Although had he been queried, I suspect he’d of expressed a similar sentiment._


----------



## SARAHMCD

To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it. 
I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? Unlike men, its not something we can see so we really don't have a clue.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

SARAHMCD said:


> To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it.
> I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? Unlike men, its not something we can see so we really don't have a clue.


I'm not quite sure why you're being so misunderstood here lol...I thought it was pretty straight forward! :scratchhead:

I'm a woman so can't answer your questions, but interested in the answers.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Well - sample size 1 over 33 years, but...
> 
> She tells me different positions have a huge difference on her end.
> 
> From my limited perspective, and perhaps a bit orthogonal to the original question because it is a perspective of 1 V over time:
> 
> - yes you can be too tight and require loosing up to be comfortable. for years she claimed I was too big LOL which is objectively not true (I don't think... length wise but maybe width?)
> 
> - yes I can feel "something" that results in a feeling of tightness without her doing kegels. Perhaps inadvertent contractions / kegels if she encounters irritation but doesn't want to say something? Always suspect that when it happens and assume it is time to change positions or "finish". Would be interested in women's perspective on this one...
> 
> - oddly one can occasionally seem looser but I don't recall details so can't say why (before / after orgasm or extended foreplay)
> 
> Differences even in one person could be anatomical - her internal curves and my very slight curve - perhaps causing muscle spasms or contractions in different positions at different times - even shifting a hip could change things slightly contributing to these different feelings.
> 
> BTW virtually all are good feelings TBH except too tight which just kind of takes me out of it because I assume it is just as "ok" and not great to her...
> 
> Who knows - *its a big mystery down there* :scratchhead:


Haha!

As far as being looser sometimes, I've noticed that when I'm ovulating/fertile.


----------



## Shoto1984

He might have made the comment as part of his desire to compliment you or saying that might be a turn on for him or he might think that it is a turn on for you. In any case its not a bad thing lol

As for V size there is a wide variation and, in my experience, is very random. The "tightest" I've experience was a woman who had had a V birth (I was happily shocked). Conversely, the "loosest" I've experienced was a very petite woman who had not given birth..... Go Figure.


----------



## tech-novelist

Yes, there are significant differences among women.


----------



## anonmd

SARAHMCD said:


> To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it.
> I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? Unlike men, its not something we can see so we really don't have a clue.


If your ass was enormous and you asked me "Is my ass too fat?" I'm likely to say "Of course not honey, I love your ass" even if I don't and it is frankly - FAT  I'd call THAT a "white lie"

If your vajayjay is a gaping, yawning, flappy cavern I'm not going to tell you it's tight. 

On the other hand if your vajayjay is snugly pleasant like every other vajayjay I've experienced I'm quite likely to tell you it's tight and your hot cause it's a nice thing to say and we all know women suck up compliments like a worker searching for the paycheck on payday eh? Is that a "white lie"? You decide...


----------



## MarriedDude

they are all different.

I have yet to be within one I didn't like.

Tight is better. Strength training helps..my wife can put the vaginal kung foo grip on me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999

MarriedDude said:


> Tight is better. Strength training helps..my wife can put the vaginal kung foo grip on me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is great info.

Because I have a question for the men: do you see a difference in vaj tightness if the woman works out? I'm not talking about their body; I'm talking about their actual vaj. I would assume doing lots of squats and toning would really make things nice and snug down there. Or is it all a crap shoot?


----------



## Shoto1984

Lucy, I would be surprised if it made a difference. The petite woman I mentioned above was a workout fiend and while she had good kegel control she had to be consciously flexing to feel them. A sample size of one though..... lol


----------



## alexm

SARAHMCD said:


> To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it.
> I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? Unlike men, its not something we can see so we really don't have a clue.


Maybe some do? I don't, I know that.

I have a smallish sample size (5 PIV, a few more that were manual/oral only), and yes, there's as much variation in V size as there is in penis size.

As somebody mentioned above, body shape/size doesn't seem to hold a WHOLE lot of stock in what you might get, though I imagine it's got SOME degree of accuracy to it. It's assumed that the bigger the man... the bigger the man. While I don't have first hand experience with this (!!) I do have female friends, so I can vouch for this not being a wholly accurate gauge. Same goes for women (who I DO have first hand experience with).

Back to lying - no, I haven't, and probably wouldn't do it. My wife does not have a tight vagina, so I have not ever told her it is.

A couple of reasons for that - I think she's quite aware that it's not tight. And like some men who have smaller penises, they would probably look at their wife c0ck-eyed (no pun intended) if they said "oh honey, you're so big!". While the sentiment is good, it may make them wonder if they're lying about other things in the bedroom, too.

And second, she gets plenty of compliments about how it feels, and how much I like it - which are not lies.

On a related note - and only based on my smaller sample size, keep in mind - the only correlation between body shape/size and vagina size that *I've* seen is the hips. I've seen 9 vaginas up close and personal in my life, and the smaller/slighter the hips, the tighter the V. And the opposite.

I don't know if there's ANY scientific evidence of this, but it's logical if you ask me. Wider hips = more room in the pelvic area, and vice versa. I dunno, I'm not a doctor, but it seems plausible.

*ETA - personally I don't care about vagina size at all. Maybe it's just me. The male penis doesn't require a whole lot more than a light touch, anyway. You could probably rub it on a tree and you'd eventually orgasm from it (not going to try that one).

However, I am circumsized, and as I understand it, intact men have a much different sensation than we do. Maybe tighter is better for non-circumsized men, as the foreskin plays a part in penile stimulation during sex?


----------



## SpinDaddy

SARAHMCD said:


> To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it.
> I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? Unlike men, its [sic] not something we can see so we really don't have a clue.


Ha, fair enough Sarah but I stand by my original comment. That said, notwithstanding the basic issues of downstairs hygiene* here are some of my cumulative thoughts and observations:



SARAHMCD said:


> To clarify, I was asking if men tell white lies in saying things like "you're so tight" to encourage/compliment. But not necessarily mean it. . . .


I’ve never. And I have been told similar from some of the women I’ve been with. First, from my perspective “tight” is not necessarily better; Second, I don’t abide by “blowing smoke up someone’s arse”; and Third, I understand why some people (men and women) may say stuff like this BUT it’s kind of like if I were ever to meet Michael Jordan. I would not say to him “Wow, your vertical leap was 48 inches” but rather I’d say “Dude, when I watched you playing the round ball, it was like a gift from God. Thanks man.”



SARAHMCD said:


> . . . . I also did want to understand if there is significant differences in women's sizes - age/weight, etc might be a factor? . . . .


*ABSOLUTELY.* Let me say (statistically) I’d need to take my socks off to get an accurate count. A bigger woman (physically not fat-wise) is going to have a bigger vagina. Same goes with men. As I’ve said before, a man who can easily “palm” a basketball – well odds are good . . . . A man who can “palm” a basketball with determination – well he’s put some thought into that. Take your pick. 

*OTOH*, the more important thing in my book is the internal placement of the cervix. As with Ms Spin (who is almost 6 ft.) she is very shallow. We just can’t comfortably “bang” away in certain positions because “it hurts”. Is that something I could have determined by throwing her a basketball? No. But, I’ve been with her (exclusively) for 20 years – I like her vagina.

_* I hesitate to go into further detail because every thread I’ve been involved in on this subject has been “banned” . . . . but suffice to say neither a “freshly scrubbed” vagina nor a “six days out camping” vagina is “ideal”._



lucy999 said:


> This is great info.
> Because I have a question for the men: do you see a difference in vaj tightness if the woman works out? I'm not talking about their body; I'm talking about their actual vaj. I would assume doing lots of squats and toning would really make things nice and snug down there. Or is it all a crap shoot?


*YES.* A woman who is in good physical condition generally has a much nicer vagina. That said, there are a whole lot of “Size 12” women out there who perfectly fit this definition.

*FULL DISCLOSURE*: I love full size women.


----------



## Wolf1974

Yeah they are all different. And yes tightness and sensation play a huge factor. Some are good and some aren't. It's probably as prevenlant as the penis size issue just not as popular to talk about here on TAM

I have never lied to a woman as far as I recall. Saying something like you're so tight if she wasn't or you're so wet if she wasn't. 

I don't know about the size and age thing having a factor or how that works. I know that having babies doesn't necessarily mean anything at all. One of the tightest women I was ever with had 5 kids!


----------



## 2ntnuf

lucy999 said:


> This is great info.
> 
> Because I have a question for the men: do you see a difference in vaj tightness if the woman works out? I'm not talking about their body; I'm talking about their actual vaj. I would assume doing lots of squats and toning would really make things nice and snug down there. Or is it all a crap shoot?


Kegels make a difference. Don't know about anything else. Still as with men, everyone is unique, so only so much can be done with what is there to work with.


----------



## Sammiee

I had a girlfriend whos vj was so stretched after 4 kids that I had to look down occasionally to make sure I was still in. It was difficult to maintain an erection. Luckily she took kindly to anal sex.

That was a workable compromise.


----------



## michzz

There is an echo test you can do to ascertain size. 

Lean in and yell "hallooo in there!"

Count the seconds before the echo returns.

Anything more than a second is too much!


----------



## Sammiee

Also if you do an echo test and someone ELSE answers back, well you know there's plenty of extra room in there!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Tighter is better than Sarlacc pit, yes.


----------



## Sammiee

I was once inside a woman and I felt something. I pulled out, reached in, and pulled out.. a flashlight! 

I said "what the heck is a flashlight doing in your vj?"

She said one of the members of the search party dropped it over a year ago. 

Sadly they never found the guy. However, the flashlight still worked. 

True story


----------



## 2ntnuf

Come on Sammiee. No one needs that. Though I may have been blunt, I certainly respect the women here at TAM, even the ones I disagree with. Give it a rest.


----------



## samyeagar

2ntnuf said:


> Come on Sammiee. No one needs that. Though I may have been blunt, I certainly respect the women here at TAM, even the ones I disagree with. Give it a rest.


Yeah...no need for the disrespect.


----------



## pragmaster

I think the whole talk is kind of silly and historically appeased men's ego. "She was so tight!!". Pfft. Typical apes. Little do most men know, tightness has nothing to do with how many men a woman sleeps with unless she sleeps around ALOT.

For me, size/tightness of a woman's v does not matter, but if I had to pick, I actually prefer looser/deeper than tighter/shorter. I've been in situations where I couldn't go all the way in and it just felt uncomfortable. I've also been in situations where she was just too damn tight and lube was always necessary. Not a fan!


----------



## jaquen

SARAHMCD said:


> Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel?


Absolutely. My wife isn't as tight and as warm as I'd prefer, no. It has nothing to do with childbirth, as she's never been pregnant, nor the amount of lovers, as she's only had less than half a handful, and 90% of her sexual experiences have been with me. I've never, ever mentioned it. No point and I do NOT want her feeling insecure about it because there's not reason to, and she's done nothing wrong. I've mentioned kegel exercises in the past, in general, but I know she doesn't do them.

It's not a major deterrent, just a very minor little "I wish..." moment. And I'm also very lucky because she LOVES anal, and that's always as tight and warm as I prefer.


----------



## Sammiee

So we can't joke about large VJs?

My penis is smaller than a thumb, seriously.

And I laugh the loudest at small penis jokes.


----------



## samyeagar

My ex wife was very petite, and very fit. 5'3", 105 lbs, yoga instructor. She had a very deep and very smooth vagina. It was enjoyable, but as I have only been with three women, I don't have a huge sample size. What I can say though is that I much prefer my current wife. She is shallower, gets much wetter, and is noticably tighter. she has a noticeable ridge along the front which adds to the sensation, and make it very easy to find her g-spot. The depth is absolutely perfect for both of us as in certain positions, full penetration will allow for her cervix to just brush against my tip so she is feeling completely full without any discomfort, and I have the added sensation.


----------



## samyeagar

Sammiee said:


> So we can't joke about large VJs?
> 
> My penis is smaller than a thumb, seriously.
> 
> And I laugh the loudest at small penis jokes.


Maybe in the bar with your buddies, but most of us have heard those jokes in middle school and they just aren't funny any more. I see them more as a way to degrade a woman about something she has no control over. Not cool.


----------



## Amplexor

Sammiee said:


> Also if you do an echo test and someone ELSE answers back, well you know there's plenty of extra room in there!



Hmmm! I wonder how that test works at the entrance to your troll cave? Or maybe.....your ear!


----------



## 2ntnuf

Sammiee said:


> So we can't joke about large VJs?
> 
> My penis is smaller than a thumb, seriously.
> 
> And I laugh the loudest at small penis jokes.


Sometimes we can't help hurting someone's feelings, but most of the time, we can. I like the women here. They've helped me with things I've had trouble understanding. Just think about how they might feel about what you post, before posting. Even if you type something and read it and delete, it's much better than hurting the very women who can teach you the most. This is a good opportunity to learn from them. You got lucky. Folks have been banned for less. Get to know them openly, through their public posts, and you'll see how decent they really are.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

My experience:

Sizes vary, but excessive lubrication can also make a woman feel larger than she is and lack of lubrication can make a woman feel smaller than she is. The perception of friction plays a part. Depth varies from woman to woman, and even from time to time. One day I'm hitting the limit (or she's uncomfortable), and a week or so later I'm not. I'm not changing size, so she must be. Probably a cycle-related thing.

Only been with one before and after childbirth, but it's not a huge difference in my experience. Slightly looser.

Big lips, small lips... all wonderful. Probably the most common question I'm asked is of lip size. So many wish they had parts that completely retract and leave a nice pretty, clean, slit. No dice. The vast majority have plenty of exposed and even somewhat dangly bits. Most are self-conscious about how they look "down there".

There's not a strong correlation with body size or height and vagina size, in my experience. The girl with the largest vagina I've been with was like 5' tall and about average build. Just on my experience, there's a slight correlation with skinny girls having a smaller vaj - both in tightness and depth. All of the tightest I've been with were really skinny, but not all skinny girls are "small".

Overall, this is really splitting some hairs... most are about the same, or not so significant a difference as to matter. The tight chicks feel awesome, but also effect my stamina... so it's kind of a "careful what you wish for" thing perhaps. lol


----------



## michzz

I joked earlier, but seriously, the main thing is for a woman to be aware of her PC muscle and work to strengthen it and to control it.


----------



## antechomai

Just a VagFax,

I don't recall a difference pre-birth or after.

But I do recognize the effects of arousal. 

Vaginas "tent" when very "happy," and if you're "all in," there is nothing there. Back out and use the one third of what is tight.

When I can't feel anything at all, I know she is aroused.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Oh... fell for a troll. 

edit: nevermind... I mistook Sammie for the OP. I thought it was a set up.


----------



## MountainRunner

I've had a fair number of partners and I've never "felt" a partner's vagina was too loose. I really think the topic is a bit "silly" as I do the countless penis size threads. I do like to joke with my wife though and have mentioned that when I'm inside her and she's cumming, it feels like she trying her darndest to push me out as she tightens up. I used a small vibrator on her the other night while I was working her orally and damn if I didn't have to use some effort to keep that vibrator inside her as she came! She got SOOPER TIGHT! LMAO!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

MountainRunner said:


> I've had a fair number of partners and I've never "felt" a partner's vagina was too loose.


It's gonna depend on your size. I'm a tick over 6", and yet I've still been with a few women who I'd characterize as large or loose. Not enough feeling, not enough sensation for my taste... so not a good match. If you're bigger, I imagine that would be less common, and if you're smaller, I imagine it would be more common.

You can't call a woman too big without calling yourself too small for her. It's the same reason female size queens make me chuckle a bit. It's like enthusiastically saying "I have an enormous vagina!" or when a guy gushes over her rare tightness "I have a tiny penis!" There's some humor in that irony I think.


----------



## jaquen

MountainRunner said:


> I've had a fair number of partners and I've never "felt" a partner's vagina was too loose. I really think the topic is a bit "silly" as I do the countless penis size threads


I don't think it's silly at all. 

One of my best friends has been with over 30 women. His last girlfriend, his first serious one in years, had a wide/deep set vagina. He loved her but having sex took a lot of extra effort as he'd never been with a woman so loose. It made it more difficult to maintain an erection and orgasm. 

Size incompatibilities when it comes to both sexes can be an issue. I still believe most people are average, and thus are suited for a large swatch of people, but still there are real issues that crop up.


----------



## Faithful Wife

A sexual mismatch of any kind (libido or physical or anything else like kink, etc) is hard to over come but not impossible. 

Jaquen...what ever the link is in your signature, it is broken.


----------



## Anon Pink

The vagin is essentially a deflated tunnel. It expands only so far as it needs to, whether that is for a finger, a tampon, a penis or a baby. Think now people, why do tampons stay in until we tug them out? Considering the shape of a full tampin is like an inverted triangle that thing should be falling out every time it gets full just by gravity. So why doesn't it?

Because inside the vagina are a series of rings that are tiny muscles and these rings expand and contract as needed.

Now, vaginas do not go straight up into the body. They tilt toward the front so some sexual positions might feel tighter but only because that tilt is affecting the man's sensation. Some women have such a severe tilt that they experience pain in some positions. Some women might have a very slight tilt which might cause a sensation of being loose. But keep in mind, a penis is much bigger than a tampon and yet women have to tug that sucker to get it out.

Vaginas are surrounded by 4 muscles that support the entire perenium and it is those muscles, or the lowest one, that are affected during a kagel squeeze. It's one long muscle that wraps around the opening in the anus, goes up to the urethra and back again. This muscle only affects the opening of the vagina, not the rest of the vagina.

The vagina has most of its nerve endings around the opening, not so much inside and even less towards the end. This is why just having a tampin in place can't be felt by women. Only when it is moved in or out can it be felt. So a woman with excellent control of her vaginal opening can be well satisfied with a rather small penis.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I'd like some extra credit assignments, Ms. Pink. I need to get into a good vagina college.


----------



## Anon Pink

Forgot to add, forget who it was who said the tightest woman had had a baby... Scar tissue does not expand or stretch. If a woman rips or tears during child birth, or has an episiotomy performed by the doctor, she now has a line of scar tissue going from the opening of the vagina up into the vagina by maybe an inch or so. Since the opening of the vagina is typically what feels the tightest, that opening is now less likely to expand as much as did in the past due to scar tissue.

So yet another myth: child birth causing a loose vagina ...dispelled.


----------



## Anon Pink

Faithful Wife said:


> I'd like some extra credit assignments, Ms. Pink. I need to get into a good vagina college.


Isn't it sad that women know so little about their own vaginas? 

Pants off and pass out the mirrors, let's begin.


----------



## 2ntnuf

> So yet another myth: child birth causing a loose vagina ...dispelled.


AP, 

I believe you...that wasn't my experience, but I don't think there was any scarring, so maybe it was something else. I don't know what to say. Maybe it was me. I don't think so though, because I was still young. I don't know what it was. Thank you for those posts. They were great.


----------



## Anon Pink

2ntnuf said:


> AP,
> 
> I believe you...that wasn't my experience, but I don't think there was any scarring, so maybe it was something else. I don't know what to say. Maybe it was me. I don't think so though, because I was still young. I don't know what it was. Thank you for those posts. They were great.


Women have to learn intuitively to relax their vagina so intercourse can take place. Usually, we learn that when we begin inserting tampons and it's something we practice for 7 days every month for years before we become sexually active.

Once sexual activity takes place and the stress and nerves of first experiences isn't so bad, relaxing the vagina and perineum is something we do, intuitively. Then we learn to participate by moving and squeezing.

I think what you felt was a relaxed vagina that hadn't yet learned to participate by squeezing and moving. Or, she might have had a very slight tilt instead of a more pronounced tilt. Or, you felt both. But you did not feel a loose vagina. Though I'm sure that's what it felt like, that's not what it was.


----------



## MountainRunner

Anon Pink said:


> Isn't it sad that women know so little about their own vaginas?
> 
> Pants off and pass out the mirrors, let's begin.


Reminds me of the little "class" discussion they had amongst the female inmates during one of the episodes of "Orange Is The New Black" on Netflix.


----------



## maritalloneliness

Sammiee said:


> I was once inside a woman and I felt something. I pulled out, reached in, and pulled out.. a flashlight!
> 
> I said "what the heck is a flashlight doing in your vj?"
> 
> She said one of the members of the search party dropped it over a year ago.
> 
> Sadly they never found the guy. However, the flashlight still worked.
> 
> True story


That's physically impossible. She would have gotten a major infection and she should have felt pressure with movement in her pelvic floor. She's either very dense in the head and out of touch with her own body.


----------



## tech-novelist

maritalloneliness said:


> That's physically impossible. She would have gotten a major infection and she should have felt pressure with movement in her pelvic floor. She's either very dense in the head and out of touch with her own body.


I'm sure that was a (very poor) attempt at a joke.


----------



## Anon Pink

MountainRunner said:


> Reminds me of the little "class" discussion they had amongst the female inmates during one of the episodes of "Orange Is The New Black" on Netflix.


I tried to find the scene in Fried Green Tomatoes where Kathy Bates attends a Woman's empowerment class that begins in an up close examination of the awesome vagina and each woman is handed a mirror and instructed to take her pants off...

Kathy Bates Character is challenged by the teacher who wonders if she "has a problem with her vagina, and Kathy Bates says back " uh no M'am but I do have a problem getting this girdle off"

I thought this video shows just how timid women are about their own vaginas. Perfectly safe PG rated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC4dVe8pIGY

Why do we allow ourselves to be bombarded by advertising telling us to be one way or the other and we never stop and ask which is the right way for ME!


----------



## Faithful Wife

People can still barely teach their kids to use the actual NAMES of their sex organs...until recently people taught their kids to call them a "wee wee" or a "pee pee" or other silly name. It was taboo for a child to say the words penis or vagina, it was considered vulgar.

Then when the kids start poking and touching themselves, parents have a heart attack, quickly shame the kid into hiding it better, and then give them no real information about their bodies or about these amazing and pleasurable feelings that occur.

Kids are thus forced to learn these things from each other.

This is easier for boys because they can see everything (mostly) and can get their hands on everything. They can do show and tell and discuss things with friends and pass things down from older brothers and uncles, etc.

Girls do this too sort of...but trying to ask your elders about your own body, as a girl, was typically met with extreme shutting down on the adult's part, and the girl immediately understands that this subject is taboo, give it up. So she turns to her friends and hopefully older sisters or cousins if she has them. An older cousin is the first who told me about periods...here was the conversation:

Me age 8: What's that?

Cousin age 14: A napkin, silly.

Me: Huh? That's not a napkin.

Cousin: Um...a period napkin?

Me: What's a period?

Cousin: Wow, you don't know yet, right...ok so....a period is when a whole bunch of blood and stuff comes out of your vagina.


Me: :wtf:   WHAT?!?!?! :scratchhead:  MOM!!!

I ran to my mother...."mom, what the...she just told me about...what is...how come you never TOLD me this!!?

My mom: I did honey, remember the talk about where babies come from?

- - - - - - - - - 

She honestly thought that the explanation she gave me about sex when I was probably 5 or so would ALSO explain menstruation to me, and that I would retain that information until I had my period? Yes, she may have. Thank god I had this conversation with my cousin way before I actually got my own period.

Parents didn't know any better, they had it even worse. At least with my generation they tried to give us real information in middle school and high school and they acknowledged that we were all having sex.

I know I had been taught more about my own anatomy in school in health or whatever but the sad reality is...I was pregnant before I knew what a cervix is and that I had one. Granted I was pregnant young...but not that young, in my 20's!

My childhood bff had a really cool chick mom and older sister who taught her EVERYTHING. She grew up very hip and mature and still is to this day. Her older sister DID take her into the bathroom with a mirror to look at and discuss the vagina and talk about EVERYTHING, when bff was about age 6. From then on, she was encouraged to ask anything about her body at all, and her mom and sis were always rock steady awesome about it.

I made my own way around myself, wasn't afraid to look or touch, didn't feel shame about any of it...but was severely lacking in having anyone to talk about it.

Just sharing some perspective...


----------



## MountainRunner

Faithful Wife said:


> People can still barely teach their kids to use the actual NAMES of their sex organs...until recently people taught their kids to call them a "wee wee" or a "pee pee" or other silly name. It was taboo for a child to say the words penis or vagina, it was considered vulgar.
> 
> Then when the kids start poking and touching themselves, parents have a heart attack, quickly shame the kid into hiding it better, and then give them no real information about their bodies or about these amazing and pleasurable feelings that occur.
> 
> Kids are thus forced to learn these things from each other.
> 
> This is easier for boys because they can see everything (mostly) and can get their hands on everything. They can do show and tell and discuss things with friends and pass things down from older brothers and uncles, etc.
> 
> Girls do this too sort of...but trying to ask your elders about your own body, as a girl, was typically met with extreme shutting down on the adult's part, and the girl immediately understands that this subject is taboo, give it up. So she turns to her friends and hopefully older sisters or cousins if she has them. An older cousin is the first who told me about periods...here was the conversation:
> 
> Me age 8: What's that?
> 
> Cousin age 14: A napkin, silly.
> 
> Me: Huh? That's not a napkin.
> 
> Cousin: Um...a period napkin?
> 
> Me: What's a period?
> 
> Cousin: Wow, you don't know yet, right...ok so....a period is when a whole bunch of blood and stuff comes out of your vagina.
> 
> Me: :wtf:   WHAT?!?!?! :scratchhead:  MOM!!!
> 
> I ran to my mother...."mom, what the...she just told me about...what is...how come you never TOLD me this!!?
> 
> My mom: I did honey, remember the talk about where babies come from?
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> She honestly thought that the explanation she gave me about sex when I was probably 5 or so would ALSO explain menstruation to me, and that I would retain that information until I had my period? Yes, she may have.
> 
> Parents didn't know any better, they had it even worse. At least with my generation they tried to give us real information in middle school and high school and they acknowledged that we were all having sex.
> 
> I know I had been taught more about my own anatomy in school in health or whatever but the sad reality is...I was pregnant before I knew what a cervix is and that I had one. Granted I was pregnant young...but not that young, in my 20's!
> 
> My bff had a really cool chick mom and older sister who taught her EVERYTHING. She grew up very hip and mature and still is to this day. Her older sister DID take her into the bathroom with a mirror to look at and discuss the vagina and talk about EVERYTHING, when bff was about age 6. From then on, she was encouraged to ask anything about her body at all, and her mom and sis were always rock steady awesome about it.
> 
> Just sharing some perspective...


Hell, what is even more maddening (and I need to talk to my boy about this one) is hygiene! We just had the grandkids a week or so ago and my granddaughter wanted to take a shower with me, right? She's seven and we hopped in. We like to have water wars together, but when we got to business I told her to wash her vagina, k?

Well...

She just performs a cursory "wipe" across her vagina and says "done"...so I asked, "Hasn't Mom and Dad taught you how to properly wash your vagina?" She answered "No.". I showed her, but ferreal? Why are we so uptight about this shyte?


----------



## Fozzy

Faithful Wife said:


> People can still barely teach their kids to use the actual NAMES of their sex organs...until recently people taught their kids to call them a "wee wee" or a "pee pee" or other silly name. It was taboo for a child to say the words penis or vagina, it was considered vulgar.
> 
> Then when the kids start poking and touching themselves, parents have a heart attack, quickly shame the kid into hiding it better, and then give them no real information about their bodies or about these amazing and pleasurable feelings that occur.
> 
> Kids are thus forced to learn these things from each other.
> 
> This is easier for boys because they can see everything (mostly) and can get their hands on everything. They can do show and tell and discuss things with friends and pass things down from older brothers and uncles, etc.
> 
> Girls do this too sort of...but trying to ask your elders about your own body, as a girl, was typically met with extreme shutting down on the adult's part, and the girl immediately understands that this subject is taboo, give it up. So she turns to her friends and hopefully older sisters or cousins if she has them. An older cousin is the first who told me about periods...here was the conversation:
> 
> Me age 8: What's that?
> 
> Cousin age 14: A napkin, silly.
> 
> Me: Huh? That's not a napkin.
> 
> Cousin: Um...a period napkin?
> 
> Me: What's a period?
> 
> Cousin: Wow, you don't know yet, right...ok so....a period is when a whole bunch of blood and stuff comes out of your vagina.
> 
> 
> Me: :wtf:   WHAT?!?!?! :scratchhead:  MOM!!!
> 
> I ran to my mother...."mom, what the...she just told me about...what is...how come you never TOLD me this!!?
> 
> My mom: I did honey, remember the talk about where babies come from?
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> She honestly thought that the explanation she gave me about sex when I was probably 5 or so would ALSO explain menstruation to me, and that I would retain that information until I had my period? Yes, she may have. Thank god I had this conversation with my cousin way before I actually got my own period.
> 
> Parents didn't know any better, they had it even worse. At least with my generation they tried to give us real information in middle school and high school and they acknowledged that we were all having sex.
> 
> I know I had been taught more about my own anatomy in school in health or whatever but the sad reality is...I was pregnant before I knew what a cervix is and that I had one. Granted I was pregnant young...but not that young, in my 20's!
> 
> My childhood bff had a really cool chick mom and older sister who taught her EVERYTHING. She grew up very hip and mature and still is to this day. Her older sister DID take her into the bathroom with a mirror to look at and discuss the vagina and talk about EVERYTHING, when bff was about age 6. From then on, she was encouraged to ask anything about her body at all, and her mom and sis were always rock steady awesome about it.
> 
> I made my own way around myself, wasn't afraid to look or touch, didn't feel shame about any of it...but was severely lacking in having anyone to talk about it.
> 
> Just sharing some perspective...


Currently making a point to announce it to my oldest daughter when her mom is "perioding" LOL

She understands completely, and someday she'll thank us. Although right now there's a lot of retching.


----------



## Anon Pink

MountainRunner said:


> Hell, what is even more maddening (and I need to talk to my boy about this one) is hygiene! We just had the grandkids a week or so ago and my granddaughter wanted to take a shower with me, right? She's seven and we hopped in. We like to have water wars together, but when we got to business I told her to wash her vagina, k?
> 
> Well...
> 
> She just performs a cursory "wipe" across her vagina and says "done"...so I asked, "Hasn't Mom and Dad taught you how to properly wash your vagina?" She answered "No.". I showed her, but ferreal? Why are we so uptight about this shyte?


Oh dude....
1. Never never never get soap into the vagina.
2. What you were actually talking about was her vulva and labia. The vagina is inside the body..no soap, never, inside.
3. Some parents would have been terribly upset about you showing your grand daughter how to wash her girl parts. That's best left up to parents, always.
4. All little girls have felt the pain of soap inside their vaginas and so they avoid washing. If they stand up to wash they are less likely to accidentally get soap in there. It really burns like crazy!

I suggest you let your son and his wife know that grandpa showed their daughter how to wash her vulva and labia. And then I suggest you apologize for over stepping. Just do it proactively. I'm all for family nudity but each family has to make that choice themselves. In my home, my husband is the only male so he is the only one who covers up, and we respect his right to modesty.


----------



## Anon Pink

Faithful Wife said:


> People can still barely teach their kids to use the actual NAMES of their sex organs...until recently people taught their kids to call them a "wee wee" or a "pee pee" or other silly name. It was taboo for a child to say the words penis or vagina, it was considered vulgar.
> 
> Then when the kids start poking and touching themselves, parents have a heart attack, quickly shame the kid into hiding it better, and then give them no real information about their bodies or about these amazing and pleasurable feelings that occur.
> 
> Kids are thus forced to learn these things from each other.
> 
> This is easier for boys because they can see everything (mostly) and can get their hands on everything. They can do show and tell and discuss things with friends and pass things down from older brothers and uncles, etc.
> 
> Girls do this too sort of...but trying to ask your elders about your own body, as a girl, was typically met with extreme shutting down on the adult's part, and the girl immediately understands that this subject is taboo, give it up. So she turns to her friends and hopefully older sisters or cousins if she has them. An older cousin is the first who told me about periods...here was the conversation:
> 
> Me age 8: What's that?
> 
> Cousin age 14: A napkin, silly.
> 
> Me: Huh? That's not a napkin.
> 
> Cousin: Um...a period napkin?
> 
> Me: What's a period?
> 
> Cousin: Wow, you don't know yet, right...ok so....a period is when a whole bunch of blood and stuff comes out of your vagina.
> 
> 
> Me: :wtf:   WHAT?!?!?! :scratchhead:  MOM!!!
> 
> I ran to my mother...."mom, what the...she just told me about...what is...how come you never TOLD me this!!?
> 
> My mom: I did honey, remember the talk about where babies come from?
> 
> - - - - - - - - -
> 
> She honestly thought that the explanation she gave me about sex when I was probably 5 or so would ALSO explain menstruation to me, and that I would retain that information until I had my period? Yes, she may have. Thank god I had this conversation with my cousin way before I actually got my own period.
> 
> Parents didn't know any better, they had it even worse. At least with my generation they tried to give us real information in middle school and high school and they acknowledged that we were all having sex.
> 
> I know I had been taught more about my own anatomy in school in health or whatever but the sad reality is...I was pregnant before I knew what a cervix is and that I had one. Granted I was pregnant young...but not that young, in my 20's!
> 
> My childhood bff had a really cool chick mom and older sister who taught her EVERYTHING. She grew up very hip and mature and still is to this day. Her older sister DID take her into the bathroom with a mirror to look at and discuss the vagina and talk about EVERYTHING, when bff was about age 6. From then on, she was encouraged to ask anything about her body at all, and her mom and sis were always rock steady awesome about it.
> 
> I made my own way around myself, wasn't afraid to look or touch, didn't feel shame about any of it...but was severely lacking in having anyone to talk about it.
> 
> Just sharing some perspective...


Excellent! Lots of women have similar stories. It's rare when you find a woman who grew up educated fully by a mother.

I gave the mirror to each of my daughters and named the different parts and encouraged them to look and study their body. My husband was uncomfortable with this. But he came around when I pointed out how boys can see all of their parts but girls can't see anything. I still can see my oldest at 4 manipulating herself...what the heck is all this?

How can we expect adult women to teach their daughters when most adult women don't even know? Thank god for the internet so parents can google the facts and be ready to teach!


----------



## Fozzy

Anon Pink said:


> Excellent! Lots of women have similar stories. It's rare when you find a woman who grew up educated fully by a mother.
> 
> I gave the mirror to each of my daughters and named the different parts and encouraged them to look and study their body. My husband was uncomfortable with this. But he came around when I pointed out how boys can see all of their parts but girls can't see anything. I still can see my oldest at 4 manipulating herself...what the heck is all this?
> 
> How can we expect adult women to teach their daughters when most adult women don't even know? Thank god for the internet so parents can google the facts and be ready to teach!


An excellent idea. I'm going to float this to my wife.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Anon Pink said:


> So yet another myth: child birth causing a loose vagina ...dispelled.


Call it dispelled all you want but I experienced it. It wasn't major, and certainly not a deal breaker, but it was certainly unarguably looser in all positions. She did have an episiotomy, but I'm not sure it mattered.


----------



## ConanHub

Just to back up a lot of what has been said, especially by Anon Pink. I was with many women of all sizes and shapes before Mrs. Conan.

Never told them they were tight. Did ask a few if they had done it before because they had trouble.

Loved all of their Vs. Women have truly fantastic sex organs.

Mrs. Conan is very petite and takes some effort to accommodate me comfortably but, on several occasions, she has become extremely aroused and it has been very evident that she could accommodate a much larger unit than I posses. Not really length wise but definitely more girth. It still feels fantastic and we can really slam and grind well when she gets that worked up.

She has had two children and snapped right back into sexual shape. She is as firm down there as our first date over 23 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert

SARAHMCD said:


> Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel? Size, pressure, etc? I assume perhaps if she's given birth there may be a difference? I'm not referring to wetness - I realize that makes a difference too. And I'm not referring to odor.


Personally, the size of my former lovers vaginas, makes no difference to me whatsoever. 



> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


The only size I'm concerned with is the size of her enjoyment.


----------



## alexm

pragmaster said:


> Little do most men know, tightness has nothing to do with how many men a woman sleeps with unless she sleeps around ALOT.


Not sure if you're joking or not, but that is obviously not the case.

There are only really two things that ever change the shape/size of a vagina - age, and surgery (either cosmetic, or as mentioned above, post-trauma/childbirth, etc.)

Age is rather self-explanatory, as we generally lose muscle as we get older. And post-childbirth surgery (suturing, for ex.) has been explained above (scarring).

I'm not sure if you realized your wording, but how it reads is "more sexual partners = looser vagina". If that's actually how you intended it to come across... yikes.

You do realize that somebody who has been with one partner their entire life can have, or probably has had, more sex than somebody with 20, 30, 40 partners, right?

I mean, just off the top of my head, I spent 14 years almost exactly with my ex wife, so over 5000 days. The last few years we were together, sex was 1-2 times a week. The earlier years were twice that. A total guesstimate, but she probably had sex over 1000 times in that span. With one person (not counting the affairs... cough cough... they're not statistically important!). My current wife, during that same time span had, I don't know, 10, 15 partners. I doubt very much she had sex 1000 times.

Point is, if you're in a relationship in which sex is regular, even once a week, you're almost certainly having more sex than someone who is single and sleeping around. And even if you are single and sleeping around, it's not likely you're having sex once a week on a regular basis. It ebbs and flows. My wife has mentioned she's had long periods of celibacy (like around a year on more than one occasion), and even mentioned she and her ex had sex once in the last year+ they were together. But she's had at least double, and probably more like triple or quadruple, the partners I've had.

In neither case (one partner 1000 times, or 20 partners 200 times) does it affect vagina size or shape. Nor does sleeping with "big" men. Nor does childbirth (well, it does take a little bit of time to go back to "normal", as I understand it, but it's not permanent).


----------



## SARAHMCD

Thanks all for the feedback. I learned a few things! And I agree, as women, we know so little about ourselves. 
The first time I even knew women *looked * differently down there was when a boyfriend told me at the age of 34! 
Also, I didn't have my first orgasm (clitoral) until I was 32. And I gave it to myself. I'd been having fairly regular sex since I was 17! I had rarely masturbated before because it just got me worked up and frustrated. Then we got free porn on our satellite and my boyfriend was working so....
Well, after that, I was able to teach my next lovers how to get me there 
I've yet to have a g-spot orgasm. Whenever I've tried, or lovers have tried, it just feels like I'm at the doctors getting a pelvic exam - not very sexy and slightly painful. Not sure what's going on there!


----------



## alexm

SARAHMCD said:


> I've yet to have a g-spot orgasm. Whenever I've tried, or lovers have tried, it just feels like I'm at the doctors getting a pelvic exam - not very sexy and slightly painful. Not sure what's going on there!


I'm a guy, so I'm not well-suited to give advice about that, but I've spent the past 20 years or so with two women who were both capable (and very much enjoyed) g-spot stimulation, orgasm and squirting.

What I DO know is that you have to be very turned on before you start on that. It's not something you just go to, 2 minutes in. It's similar with clitoral stimulation - you don't just go right to it, you have to be suitably aroused first.

I don't know if you're multi-orgasmic, or if you're "one and done", but I'd suggest maybe waiting until after you've had at least one O and some PIV before you make an attempt at the g-spot. My ex wife was "one and done", as in "don't touch my clit, it's too sensitive", but inside the vagina, g-spot stimulation was fine immediately afterwards. My current wife has a 30-60 second period after clitoral O in which it's hyper sensitive, then she comes back down again and can have another. In both cases, this is when g-spot stimulation is best.


----------



## bandit.45

MountainRunner said:


> Hell, what is even more maddening (and I need to talk to my boy about this one) is hygiene! We just had the grandkids a week or so ago and my granddaughter wanted to take a shower with me, right? She's seven and we hopped in. We like to have water wars together, but when we got to business I told her to wash her vagina, k?
> 
> Well...
> 
> She just performs a cursory "wipe" across her vagina and says "done"...so I asked, "Hasn't Mom and Dad taught you how to properly wash your vagina?" She answered "No.". I showed her, but ferreal? Why are we so uptight about this shyte?


Dude. WTF?

You got naked and took a shower with your 7 year old granddaughter?

You're one sick fvck.


----------



## SARAHMCD

alexm said:


> I'm a guy, so I'm not well-suited to give advice about that, but I've spent the past 20 years or so with two women who were both capable (and very much enjoyed) g-spot stimulation, orgasm and squirting.
> 
> What I DO know is that you have to be very turned on before you start on that. It's not something you just go to, 2 minutes in. It's similar with clitoral stimulation - you don't just go right to it, you have to be suitably aroused first.
> 
> I don't know if you're multi-orgasmic, or if you're "one and done", but I'd suggest maybe waiting until after you've had at least one O and some PIV before you make an attempt at the g-spot. My ex wife was "one and done", as in "don't touch my clit, it's too sensitive", but inside the vagina, g-spot stimulation was fine immediately afterwards. My current wife has a 30-60 second period after clitoral O in which it's hyper sensitive, then she comes back down again and can have another. In both cases, this is when g-spot stimulation is best.


So after a clitoral orgasm, does manual stimulation work best for a g-spot orgasm? Or intercourse - and if so, which positions? I'm determined to get there!! I think you may be on to something, usually if a guy gives me a clitoral orgasm (which yes, works best after a lot of foreplay), well, then he's ready to take care of his own business, if you get my drift, so there's no further attempt to continue trying to "get me there".


----------



## BeachGuy

I've only been with one woman that I really noticed wasn't very tight. And of course she says to me after I'm inside of her "Can you tell I've had 4 kids?". Of course I was polite and said no but I was thinking yeah, I can tell.

Still felt pretty darn good.


----------



## jaquen

bandit.45 said:


> Dude. WTF?
> 
> You got naked and took a shower with your 7 year old granddaughter?
> 
> You're one sick fvck.


That is perfectly normal and acceptable to scores of millions of people all over the world. There are plenty of places where entire families bathe together.

But when I read his post I wondered how long it would take for somebody to go on a child molester rant.


----------



## Shoto1984

I've always imagined the little girl who's loving life. Everything is butterflies, puppies, ponies and birthday parties. Then one day some grown up comes along and says "oh, by the way...someday soon you're not going to feel good and blood is going to start running out of you...." "oh, and this is going to happen to you every month for the next 35 to 40 yrs of your life...."  I can only imagine she thinks "ok, no....how do we not have this happen...........seriously, I'm not doing this."


----------



## Faithful Wife

jaquen said:


> That is perfectly normal and acceptable to scores of millions of people all over the world. There are plenty of places where entire families bathe together.


True, but in our culture, something like this is up to the parents and only the parents to decide. No adult should ever touch the genitals of a child, of either gender, beyond diaper changing or help with wiping up to age 3 or so. Otherwise you simply run the risk of misunderstandings when the parents DO find out. You do no know what the child will say, either. "Grandpa touched my bottom in the shower" being blurted out, something like this could easily be misunderstood.


----------



## jaquen

Faithful Wife said:


> True, but in our culture, something like this is up to the parents and only the parents to decide. No adult should ever touch the genitals of a child, of either gender, beyond diaper changing or help with wiping up to age 3 or so. Otherwise you simply run the risk of misunderstandings when the parents DO find out. You do no know what the child will say, either. "Grandpa touched my bottom in the shower" being blurted out, something like this could easily be misunderstood.


And none of us know the familial dynamic here. I think it's disconcerting that the conversation is even going down this road of molestation talk.

I'm bowing out. If MR wants to explain or defend further, not that he needs to, I'll leave that up to him.


----------



## Faithful Wife

For the record, bandit is the only one who took it down that road. Anon and I spoke about what is appropriate and that's all. I am not saying anything about the nature of the interaction, only that this is something the parents will need to hear (as Anon suggested) to avoid misunderstanding. I agree that people shouldn't make a direct accusation and name calling like bandit did, there's no reason for it.


----------



## 2ntnuf

FW,

Did you ever answer her questions about positions best to feel a little tighter? Or did you miss that? Maybe it's bull crap? I don't know, but I thought you'd have an idea of what works for folks? She did ask on the first page, I think? I bet others would be interested. I thought it was you who was the best at knowing the how to's of that? Edit: Know all things sex, as in positions, procedures, types of products best to use, techniques, etc.


----------



## Faithful Wife

2ntnuf...I usually don't feel qualified to help with that particular type of question via writing on a message board. If it was a friend in person asking me, I could get more specific and ask her more questions. Our bodies are really very different in some ways, even though very similar in other ways. I've talked to enough women to know that what works for me doesn't always work for them and vice versa, so this format isn't great for that particular type of advice....not enough data and you need more personal history (in details not appropriate for the forum sometimes).

But I also was under the impression that her real question was about men: do they feel a difference in the V's of different women.

And her other question was: do they just say "you're tight" because it is nice/sexy to say, or do they mean it.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Shoto1984 said:


> I've always imagined the little girl who's loving life. Everything is butterflies, puppies, ponies and birthday parties. Then one day some grown up comes along and says "oh, by the way...someday soon you're not going to feel good and blood is going to start running out of you...." "oh, and this is going to happen to you every month for the next 35 to 40 yrs of your life...."  I can only imagine she thinks "ok, no....how do we not have this happen...........seriously, I'm not doing this."


Yes, that describes it pretty well. But this feeling doesn't last long, because very soon you get curious about it and start asking all your friends what they know.

Then it becomes a competition for who starts their period first. Pretty soon, you think it is COOL and it means you are a WOMAN, so you are excited about it. In my school, we knew exactly who started first, next, etc...all the way until the last girl in our class started hers at age 16. 

Of course, within a few cycles, you are back to "why do we have to do this sh*t again?"


----------



## 2ntnuf

Okay, I misunderstood. I thought you had some general knowledge to offer. I also, since reading all the posts about lack of nerve endings and that the clitoris and G spot are the best bets for orgasm, that the vagina isn't such a big deal for the woman. So, naturally, I thought that positions would be for a man's pleasure, excepting the G spot hitting positions. Do you understand how I came to that conclusion? She asked about men and what they felt. Something about loose and there are generally positions which work that feel better for a man. 

I don't understand why positions that are generally used to increase sensation for a man are so personal? Don't they work on everyone, for the most part? You don't have to ask how it feels to her in public. Am I making sense at all?


----------



## Faithful Wife

It is actually very different for some of us. Whether you are shorter or taller and whether he is shorter or taller matters, how his peen is shaped, how your V is tilted inside, where your clit is (right there protruding on top, or hidden beneath a mound of skin), some women can't seem to feel anything different from g-spot stimulation, some love it, some women like their cervix to be banged, some women's cervix is inaccessible...the shapes we have individually are one thing and then add those shapes to your partner's shapes, and sometimes it fits like a glove or a puzzle piece, sometimes it is square peg, round hole.

I don't actually agree that the "vagina isn't such a big deal" for a woman, I think you may have misunderstood that part of Anon's post.


----------



## SARAHMCD

intheory said:


> Sarah,
> 
> If you lie on your stomach and use something (a dildo, or your fingers - I don't know if vibrators are such a great idea) it feels really, really, really good. When I find the exact right place, I know it instantly. I'll try to describe it: hot, "electric"(?) like needing to pee, intense. If you touch your G-spot and clit at the same time, WOW. I feel like on my body they are the front and the back of the same place; but I don't know it that is actually true physically.
> 
> I have to do this myself too. H is not into extended periods of sex. I'm not sure if I'll ever bother telling him about this or not.
> 
> But that doesn't matter. Do it for YOU Sarah. It's like God's gift to women.
> 
> I've never squirted, fwiw.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure if it will work for me or not- I may have to invest in a dildo! 

And wow - I didn't mean to instigate squabbling between members - or the topic veering off into the strange place it did. 

My initial question was to see if comments from men about "being tight" were really just said to all women as a compliment during sex. I didn't know if it was actually true - since almost all men I've been with have said it to me - that would be 6. Its not uncomfortable - for me or them (they seem to be enjoying themselves when they say it . 

My next question was about positions to hit the g-spot since I've never enjoyed this type of orgasm. I've also heard about cervical orgasms - which seems like a strange concept to me. 

The rest of you took it from there!


----------



## 2ntnuf

FW,

I may have misunderstood. So, size is important, very. And, everyone is so different, it is very tough to find a good match and then the positions that each are willing to share is very important? 

And, I didn't realise you would take my post so personally and feel such strong emotions. I didn't mean to be rough with you. From many other posts you've made, I honestly thought you were way more open than this and didn't get offended very easily by talking about sex. I apologize.


----------



## alexm

SARAHMCD said:


> So after a clitoral orgasm, does manual stimulation work best for a g-spot orgasm? Or intercourse - and if so, which positions? I'm determined to get there!! I think you may be on to something, usually if a guy gives me a clitoral orgasm (which yes, works best after a lot of foreplay), well, then he's ready to take care of his own business, if you get my drift, so there's no further attempt to continue trying to "get me there".


Honestly, fingers seem to work much better in my experience. But it could be different for you!

With manual stimulation, I can find the spot and stay there, change the pressure, the speed, etc. With penile stimulation, it's a little more clumsy in hitting the spot (but has definitely worked in the past).

As I said, my ex wife was a "no touching" after a clitoral O (always with a vibrator, btw), so manual only was what worked to get her a gspot one. With my current wife, she's multi-O capable, so manual gspot stimulation plus oral is what works best. I just have to move my head out of the way when it's time...!


----------



## 2ntnuf

> The rest of you took it from there!


Well, I understand asking about whether the comments were lies or not.

I just didn't understand why you took it to positions after talking about tightness and combined the two. Sorry about that.

I also then got confused as to why you would ask men or ask in the Men's Clubhouse, what positions would be best, thinking "this probably needs to be asked in Sex In Marriage because she isn't going to get the most focused answers in the men's section". 

Whatever...Stranger things have happened at TAM. Sorry I misunderstood you.


----------



## ToothFairy

The truth about the “G-spot”: Why it’s time to put this sex myth to bed - Salon.com


----------



## 2ntnuf

ToothFairy said:


> The truth about the “G-spot”: Why it’s time to put this sex myth to bed - Salon.com


Thanks for posting that. My conclusion is, make love to her mind and the body will follow, cause there a many ways to please her. It's up to her to let you know what ways she likes best.


----------



## Faithful Wife

2ntnuf said:


> FW,
> 
> I may have misunderstood. So, size is important, very. And, everyone is so different, it is very tough to find a good match and then the positions that each are willing to share is very important?
> 
> *And, I didn't realise you would take my post so personally and feel such strong emotions. I didn't mean to be rough with you. From many other posts you've made, I honestly thought you were way more open than this and didn't get offended very easily by talking about sex. I apologize.*


:scratchhead:

I have no idea what you mean here. I am not offended and felt literally zero emotion about your questions. Can you show me what I said that made you think I had "strong" emotions about your question? I'm very confused.

I also did not say it is tough to find a good match, I said it is tough to give advice when I cannot ask those personal questions of the person asking for advice...I am just saying that I'm not going to dig Sarah for more info in order to provide advice here. She is getting good info from others....

Again, please rest assured that I am not offended by anything you have said, and please let me know what I said that made you think I was? Perhaps you were misreading some of my posts that I wrot to Jaquen at the same time I was answering you...those posts were about a different topic altogether (though I still did not feel any emotion about them). ???


----------



## T&T

ToothFairy said:


> The truth about the “G-spot”: Why it’s time to put this sex myth to bed - Salon.com


Scientist's, eh. Gotta love em! One minute there is a G spot and the next minute there's not...

So, I said my wife "Scientist's says there's no such thing as a G spot" and she burst out laughing.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Faithful Wife said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I have no idea what you mean here. I am not offended and felt literally zero emotion about your questions. Can you show me what I said that made you think I had "strong" emotions about your question? I'm very confused.
> 
> I also did not say it is tough to find a good match, I said it is tough to give advice when I cannot ask those personal questions of the person asking for advice...I am just saying that I'm not going to dig Sarah for more info in order to provide advice here. She is getting good info from others....
> 
> Again, please rest assured that I am not offended by anything you have said, and please let me know what I said that made you think I was? Perhaps you were misreading some of my posts that I wrot to Jaquen at the same time I was answering you...those posts were about a different topic altogether (though I still did not feel any emotion about them). ???


I think I understand now. Thank you.

Edit: Don't know what you meant about jaquen's posts. I had to go back and look. His were about showering with a child? 

Now, it's your turn. What made you think I was asking about that? Please show me where I posted about any of that shower stuff you two were discussing.






2ntnuf said:


> FW,
> 
> Did you ever answer her questions about positions best to feel a little tighter? Or did you miss that? Maybe it's bull crap? I don't know, but I thought you'd have an idea of what works for folks? She did ask on the first page, I think? I bet others would be interested. I thought it was you who was the best at knowing the how to's of that? Edit: Know all things sex, as in positions, procedures, types of products best to use, techniques, etc.





2ntnuf said:


> Okay, I misunderstood. I thought you had some general knowledge to offer. I also, since reading all the posts about lack of nerve endings and that the clitoris and G spot are the best bets for orgasm, that the vagina isn't such a big deal for the woman. So, naturally, I thought that positions would be for a man's pleasure, excepting the G spot hitting positions. Do you understand how I came to that conclusion? She asked about men and what they felt. Something about loose and there are generally positions which work that feel better for a man.
> 
> I don't understand why positions that are generally used to increase sensation for a man are so personal? Don't they work on everyone, for the most part? You don't have to ask how it feels to her in public. Am I making sense at all?





2ntnuf said:


> FW,
> 
> I may have misunderstood. So, size is important, very. And, everyone is so different, it is very tough to find a good match and then the positions that each are willing to share is very important?
> 
> And, I didn't realise you would take my post so personally and feel such strong emotions. I didn't mean to be rough with you. From many other posts you've made, I honestly thought you were way more open than this and didn't get offended very easily by talking about sex. I apologize.





2ntnuf said:


> I think I understand now. Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Don't know what you meant about jaquen's posts. I had to go back and look. His were about showering with a child?
> 
> Now, it's your turn. What made you think I was asking about that? Please show me where I posted about any of that shower stuff you two were discussing.


Here are my posts to you Faithful Wife, which concern what you are asking. Please show me where I was out of line, disrespectful, unapologetic or flat out rude. Also, show me how in the world anyone could believe I was asking any questions about jaquen and your conversation with him, about showering with a child. 

These questions beg to be answered. Anything less than an honest and open answer is just disrespect when you call me out like that.


----------



## FormerSelf

I think as married couples, it is always to good to be open and honest with each other...not to necessarily criticize certain parts of our anatomy, but rather, to ask our spouse what he/she likes and what we can do to personally improve sexual experience. 

I will be far better turned on by a partner who will be "into it" and tuned into her sexuality...than the tightness of her vagina. It would make me feel special, sure, if my partner took it as a priority to improve areas within her control, but focusing on her tightness or lack thereof puts me at risk of condemning by own anatomy. Who wants that in their relationship?


----------



## Faithful Wife

2ntnuf...I did not "think you were talking about those posts"...I'm not sure why you cannot understand me. 

You felt I was offended.

I said I was not offended, I asked why did you think I was? I also offered that perhaps you thought some of the posts I was writing to Jaquen were to you. I *offered* this as the only idea I could think of that you might think *I* was offended. I never thought you did think that....but you did for sure think I was offended. You said that yourself. You also said I was "taking it personally" and "had strong emotions"...none of which was ever true.

So....back to you...why did you think I was offended to begin with?

Again, *I never thought you did think anything about the posts to Jaquen*, it was just the only thing I could think of that may have made you think I was offended, if you accidentally read those wrong and thought they were to you or something.

Your turn. What did I say, before your post #90, that made you think I was ever offended to begin with?

I am so utterly confused by what you are saying right now.


----------



## Anon Pink

SARAHMCD said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure if it will work for me or not- I may have to invest in a dildo!
> 
> And wow - I didn't mean to instigate squabbling between members - or the topic veering off into the strange place it did.
> 
> My initial question was to see if comments from men about "being tight" were really just said to all women as a compliment during sex. I didn't know if it was actually true - since almost all men I've been with have said it to me - that would be 6. Its not uncomfortable - for me or them (they seem to be enjoying themselves when they say it .
> 
> My next question was about positions to hit the g-spot since I've never enjoyed this type of orgasm. I've also heard about cervical orgasms - which seems like a strange concept to me.
> 
> The rest of you took it from there!



The yellow in the diagram below is the entire clitoris. Some women are able to orgasm via PIV and some are not. I dont know what it takes to meet the diagnostic criteria to have something as an identified and named part of anatomy, but even the article linked above suggests that "*essentially, the G-spot is just a sensitive area that’s part of the larger pleasure center that includes the vagina, clitoris, and urethra, or as the study sexily put it, the “clitourethrovaginal (CUV) complex.*”


Bottom line Sarah, being super aroused while experimenting with touching in different places is the only way to get there. Some women find doggy style or reverse cowgirl to be best GSpot hitting positions, others find woman on top, and depending on the curve of the penis in questions plain old missionary. Your anatomy is not going to be exactly like mine or anyone elses, or even the woman in the diagram.

View attachment 33818


----------



## Faithful Wife

2ntnuf said:


> Here are my posts to you Faithful Wife, which concern what you are asking. *Please show me where I was out of line, disrespectful, unapologetic or flat out rude*. Also, show me how in the world anyone could believe I was asking any questions about jaquen and your conversation with him, about showering with a child.
> 
> These questions beg to be answered. Anything less than an honest and open answer is just disrespect when you *call me out like that*.


:scratchhead:

I never thought you were out of line, disrespectful, unapologetic or flat out rude. I don't know what you think I "called you out" about.

:scratchhead:


----------



## 2ntnuf

Faithful Wife said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I never thought you were out of line, disrespectful, unapologetic or flat out rude. I don't know what you think I "called you out" about.
> 
> :scratchhead:


So, you have no answer? Okay......


----------



## Faithful Wife

Um....answer to what? Did you see my post # 100 also?

I honestly have no idea what you are talking about. I guess I will give up now since you just keep getting more and more confusing to me.


----------



## Lon

It's not the size of the vagina that matters, it's how she uses it.


----------



## jacko jack

I did know a woman who could squeeze down on me when have PIV sex the sensation was very good, however, this was only one out of the seven women who I have known sexually, the lady was on Rubenesque proportions. My first experience was with a woman who had two children, her vagina was rather loose. Present wife has not given birth and has/had a very tight vagina from what I can remember.


----------



## FatherofTwo

Kegels do work 

My wife and mother of our two young boys is tighter now than she was previous to giving birth !! So tight that I've never needed to ask her for anal haaa !?!?!?


----------



## Shoto1984

jacko jack said:


> Present wife has not given birth and has/had a very tight vagina *from what I can remember.*


:lol::lol:


----------



## worley

other than the initial minute or so, never noticed much difference TBH.


----------



## Colonel Angus

Colonel Angus has always had a great appreciation for that mighty fine part of a lady's body. Even after the incident at Big Beaver.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

I'm a woman, so I don't have first hand experience here, but I have heard that women who have a substantial thigh gap are not as tight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wise

There is a HUGE difference.

You can tell when a woman is loose. When she gets wet, you cannot feel anything really.

Women who are small and tight are keepers. I get off quicker and easier because you feel everything.


----------



## Redheadguy

I can't help here, I have only been with my wife and I think hers is perfect.


----------



## Jellybeans

The g-spot is a real thing and if a man hits it during sex, Oh my damn. ::Eyes rolling in back of head::


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

:iagree: 

I don't care what they call it. There is a place on the forward side of the vaginal wall that as far as I'm concerned is practically an "massive orgasm now" button.

I can more reliably find it with fingers than through intercourse, so that's only 3-4 inches in. I suspect the "full" feeling enjoyed with larger penises is not directly related to orgasm, but rather part of the overall setup/excitement/feeling that can aid getting there, in addition to more direct (but less orgasmic) pleasure at the vaginal entrance.


----------



## SpinDaddy

wise said:


> There is a HUGE difference.
> 
> You can tell when a woman is loose. When she gets wet, you cannot feel anything really.
> 
> Women who are small and tight are keepers. I get off quicker and easier because you feel everything.


Meh, to me the best vagina is a happy vagina and happy vaginas are warm, open, and welcoming.


----------



## ET1SSJonota

I have had relatively few Vs to compare, BUT my sample size tells me the following:

1.) Childbirth does not implicitly mean any changes.

I have had children with 2 women, sex with them before and after. One was C-section, the other was vaginal delivery. No changes, long-term in feel or perceived "size". 

2.) Lots of sex does not implicitly mean any changes (as has been stated - multiple partners is probably "less" use than a stable partner).

I have had periods of very frequent sex with my wife, and periods of limited sex. No change in feeling under either circumstance.

3.) Arousal level makes a difference - but not always in how you would think.

I would say that pre-orgasm arousal tends to make my wife tighter feeling. Post-orgasm there is definitely a reduction in the circumferential "grippy" feeling, but a coincident change to the perceived texture of the inside makes the friction increase. So "just as good" if not better.

4.) Athleticism may play a part, but isn't a rule

My first wife was very athletic (track team captain in HS). She ranged from a very trim ~115lbs to ~150lbs at her heaviest. No change in feel, although admittedly she wasn't all that "tight" feeling to begin with.

My current wife is extremely tight/firm feeling, and she has never been very "athletic". She is exceptionally strong for most women that I have been around, but is still a petite woman. 

I have never "told a white lie" to a partner about how it feels. That said, there is a pretty dramatic possible difference in feel. My first wife felt "fine", but my current wife feels much better. I think this probably has to do with internal "compatability", much as Anon P and FW have described (tilt, etc).


----------



## alexm

I think we can all probably wrap up this thread with the following:

- as with penises, there is no true indicator of size, and no real way to determine penis/vagina size until you actually see it

- that ~98+% of people (men and women) fall into a general height/size ratio, and that penis/vagina size is not generally related to either. (ie. a 6'2" man is no more likely to have a larger penis than a 5'5" man). The outliers (and therefore statistically irrelevant) being the 7' or 5' tall folks - ie. those who fall within the 1% of the population

- as with penises, the general consensus is that 99% of them are just fine for their intended sexual usage (what is more likely, and is my own complete guesstimation, is that 90%+ of penises will match just fine with 90%+ of vaginas. The remaining 10% in each gender may not be a good match, but also does not necessarily insinuate any perceived shortcomings in one or the other persons physiology. ie. average sized penis + large vagina may not be a match; larger than average penis + tight vagina may not be a match, and so on. But they can still work just fine, and be pleasurable for either or both partners.

- as with penises, there is a slight preference for a tighter vagina (or a slightly larger penis) but very few who absolutely require one or the other. The preference is assumedly based on the size of the penis/vagina of the person who has this preference (ie. a woman with a larger vagina would very likely prefer a larger penis, and vice versa)

- with some larger penises being TOO large, ones vagina can certainly be too tight as well. Larger penises are not always great, nor are tight/small vaginas. As with women who have been with men who are "too big", men can be with women who are "too tight". It can be uncomfortable either way.

- very few men comment on their partners vagina unless there's some (positive) truth involved, just as few women comment on their partners penis unless there's some (positive) truth involved.

- very few men or women lie to their partners about their penis/vagina if too big/too small

- very few men or women tell the truth about their partners penis/vagina if too big/too small


My summation of this is that neither men nor women will positively comment on their partners penis/vagina unless they genuinely feel it is the best penis/vagina match they've ever had. This may sound silly, but I believe this to be generally true, and here's why:

I think it's safe to say that the vast majority of men and women simply do not care about penis/vagina size, provided they fall within the generally normal range of sizes that are out there. Considering that the vast majority of men and women are IN this range to begin with, and are therefore physiologically compatible, it is therefore a non-issue, and everything "works" as it should, when it comes to penetrative sex.

Given that the majority of people out there with sexual experience have had multiple sexual experiences, it is statistically unlikely that one's current partner/spouse has either the biggest penis/vagina or the smallest penis/vagina that they've had experience with. And more importantly, it is statistically unlikely that one's current partner has the best "fit" of penis/vagina that either partner has experienced.

I can say with all honesty that my wife and I are not a perfect physiological match for each other, but we are MORE than good enough for the job at hand. To be blunt, we are both bigger than average in size. I am not big enough that many women would ever comment. However, she is big enough that some men perhaps would notice. Therefore it is assumed (by me) that she would likely be a better fit for a larger man. However, as I explained above, we both fit just fine, it works, and there's no complaints (that I know of!). This is how the vast VAST majority of women and men fit. One, or both, partners would probably prefer a better fit if it were at all possible. But RARELY enough to ever really care about it. I am not "too small" for my wife, nor is she "too big" for me. However, I would guess that if she were given a truth serum, she would tell you that a little bit bigger would be a better fit for her and more pleasurable (or that her vagina were tighter. Either/or). And I will say, here, that if she were a little bit tighter (or I were bigger), it would be a better fit for me. But we still fit together just fine, and everything works and we both derive pleasure from PIV without any extra effort required.

Statistically speaking, again, it is unlikely that your partner AND you both regard the other as a "perfect" fit. Maybe one does and the other doesn't, or maybe neither of you do. But it's very rare indeed that it can't or won't work, so there's really no cause for anybody to ever worry about it.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

Sarah mcd, 

While I cannot say for sure if your S/O was trying to make you feel good. Personally, I would not say "you feel tight" unless you in fact felt tight. Otherwise I would say something generic (you feel so good, wet, you are so hot, you turn me on...) something that I actually felt. Perhaps this is just me but, we men are simple..take it as a compliment. 

I would imagine this is a non-issue for some men. All things being equal I would prefer tighter as i like the more intense friction. 

The notion that number of sex partners that a women had impacts this would seem rather silly and perhaps impossible unless perhaps one of the sex partners were an elephant. 

Vaginal Child birth in my experience may change this. This is not only based upon my personal experience but, also based upon my wife's research and our consultation with 2 separate OBGYN doctors when my wife and I were contemplating a vaginal vs. C-section. The general thought from them were that it can alter things but, not necessarily or in all cases. Which may explain why some men/women experienced no change. I say not to be insensitive or cruel but, rather that women reading this understand that there childbirth can change your body in a variety of ways. This being one possibility. 

All things being equal size or tightness is far less important than a women's enthusiasm for sex and willingness to experiment and be (or at least appear) to be adventurous and confident in and out of bed. To me insecurity is a major turn off. Even if you were to suspect you were on the larger/looser size asking is akin to a man asking about how he measures up (thought this naturally is an assumption as i am not a women. 

Lastly, doing kegals will improve your sex life on many levels including increasing the intensity of your orgasm (stronger muscles=stronger contractions) and being able to clamp down on your man will enhance his experience as well. It has enabled me to increase my stamina and the intensity of my orgasms for the same reason. It also increases the force of ejaculation which my wife can feel when I am in her and we can see when I come outside of her.


----------



## Yeswecan

SARAHMCD said:


> Guys, Sorry for invading, but I've always been curious about this. Lots of talk of penis size but rarely does anyone discuss vaginas!!
> 
> Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel? Size, pressure, etc? I assume perhaps if she's given birth there may be a difference? I'm not referring to wetness - I realize that makes a difference too. And I'm not referring to odor.
> 
> Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you. The current man in my life says "I can feel you squeezing me" yet I don't feel like I'm using those kegel muscles at the time.
> 
> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


I'm hung like a light switch so it does not matter to me.


----------



## GusPolinski

Yeswecan said:


> I'm hung like a light switch so it does not matter to me.


Dude. Damn.


----------



## Yeswecan

So you met my big brother.


----------



## Rockymts

In my opinion having children can have an effect on tightness. some can become less tight and others become more tight (scar tissue) 

in general just like men there are all shape and sizes some are very very tight so tight it could actually be a problem and some are more roomy so roomy it could be a problem.

but the vast majority this is not really an issue. weather you had children or many sex partners.


----------



## Ntsikzo

Rockymts said:


> In my opinion having children can have an effect on tightness. some can become less tight and others become more tight (scar tissue)
> 
> in general just like men there are all shape and sizes some are very very tight so tight it could actually be a problem and some are more roomy so roomy it could be a problem.
> 
> but the vast majority this is not really an issue. weather you had children or many sex partners.


:iagree:

although I have had one experience many years ago where she was too lose. I did not have sex with her again coz I felt it was a confidence killer. 

But I think it rarely happens and keagel exercises can help with the loseness. Guys do discuss these things but I don't know many who would say you are too lose to your face.

If you want to hear a guys brutally honest feelings you should ask his best-friend.


----------



## Scott-00nb

I think it's a personal preference thing. I personally prefer it to be tighter.


----------



## unhappy74

I would say that there is many differences between vaginas as there are with penises. I have been with a few in my day (not bragging) and I found that "some" skinny girls have loose fitting & bigger girls have tighter, then it was reversed, then I noticed that having given birth also is a factor. The biggest thing I noticed is the way a vagina looks (ie- lips fold out or in) can be a factor. Position definately makes another difference between how tight it feels. I feel that you need to find one that fits your preference and feels good for both partners. If he's saying you feel tight then roll with it as the true feeling at that moment. As for odor issues that is another ball game, that's not just because the girl is loose/**** it just smells sometime. Good Luck & have happy many orgasms:smthumbup:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I guess I've lucked out. Never been with someone who smelled bad down there. :\


----------



## chillymorn

as I age its more about attitude than a tight body/vagina. there is soooo much more to sex than genitals and size etc. truly wanting to please your lover and communicating your most deep desires and likes knowing every inch of each others bodies. understanding that your wife needs emotional connection to be in the mood and understanding you husband need the sexual connection to be emotional with you is the key. finding the balance is the tricky part.

How hard would it be if you weren't in the mood and you knew your man was so you just gave him an enthusiastic blow job/hand job and made him feel like a king. how long would it take 10mins tops?

On the flip side how hard would it be to tell your wife you appreciated her. stop for some flowers give her a foot rub or just listen to her day.


----------



## Anon Pink

chillymorn said:


> as I age its more about attitude than a tight body/vagina. there is soooo much more to sex than genitals and size etc. truly wanting to please your lover and communicating your most deep desires and likes knowing every inch of each others bodies. understanding that your wife needs emotional connection to be in the mood and understanding you husband need the sexual connection to be emotional with you is the key. finding the balance is the tricky part.
> 
> How hard would it be if you weren't in the mood and you knew your man was so you just gave him an enthusiastic blow job/hand job and made him feel like a king. how long would it take 10mins tops?
> 
> On the flip side how hard would it be to tell your wife you appreciated her. stop for some flowers give her a foot rub or just listen to her day.



Perfect! Well said.


----------



## Fozzy

Anon Pink said:


> The yellow in the diagram below is the entire clitoris. Some women are able to orgasm via PIV and some are not. I dont know what it takes to meet the diagnostic criteria to have something as an identified and named part of anatomy, but even the article linked above suggests that "*essentially, the G-spot is just a sensitive area that’s part of the larger pleasure center that includes the vagina, clitoris, and urethra, or as the study sexily put it, the “clitourethrovaginal (CUV) complex.*”
> 
> 
> Bottom line Sarah, being super aroused while experimenting with touching in different places is the only way to get there. Some women find doggy style or reverse cowgirl to be best GSpot hitting positions, others find woman on top, and depending on the curve of the penis in questions plain old missionary. Your anatomy is not going to be exactly like mine or anyone elses, or even the woman in the diagram.
> 
> View attachment 33818


This looks like something Perez Hilton drew.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

chillymorn said:


> How hard would it be if you weren't in the mood and you knew your man was so you just gave him an enthusiastic blow job/hand job and made him feel like a king. how long would it take 10mins tops?
> 
> On the flip side how hard would it be to tell your wife you appreciated her. stop for some flowers give her a foot rub or just listen to her day.


I'm being nitpicky, but I think even with this sort of exchange there is a problem in that sex belongs to the guy and appreciation belongs to the female.

Shouldn't the "flip side" be the same action with the gender reversed?


----------



## chillymorn

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm being nitpicky, but I think even with this sort of exchange there is a problem in that sex belongs to the guy and appreciation belongs to the female.
> 
> Shouldn't the "flip side" be the same action with the gender reversed?


no.

only if women had the same sexual desire as men most women are wired for the emotional connection before the sexual connection. but in a long term relationship we have to understand each other and meet each others needs for harmony to exist.

you can be stubborn and refuse to believe it or you can listen to the women on here and learn from it.

same for the women you can be stubborn and minimize his sexual needs always making him wait until your ready or you can listen to the men on here and realize its a give and take.

so which will it be stubbornness or being wise and learning.

there's no guarantee. you might still end up with someone who just refuses to see the light then you have to make a decision.....put up and shut up or see you later alligator!


----------



## Fozzy

I kind of like both.

BJ or a heart-felt complement. Either would make my day.


----------



## chillymorn

Fozzy said:


> I kind of like both.
> 
> BJ or a heart-felt complement. Either would make my day.


of course there always some overlap. I just simplified it to (in my opinion) how most men and women are.


----------



## FizzBomb

chillymorn said:


> as I age its more about attitude than a tight body/vagina. there is soooo much more to sex than genitals and size etc. truly wanting to please your lover and communicating your most deep desires and likes knowing every inch of each others bodies. understanding that your wife needs emotional connection to be in the mood and understanding you husband need the sexual connection to be emotional with you is the key. finding the balance is the tricky part.
> 
> How hard would it be if you weren't in the mood and you knew your man was so you just gave him an enthusiastic blow job/hand job and made him feel like a king. how long would it take 10mins tops?
> 
> On the flip side how hard would it be to tell your wife you appreciated her. stop for some flowers give her a foot rub or just listen to her day.


I'm a woman and blech! to the flowers, foot rub and listening. I'd love an enthusiastic round of oral sex. Preferably a 69  but if he's not in the mood then oral sex will do me fine thanks!



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I'm being nitpicky, but I think even with this sort of exchange there is a problem in that sex belongs to the guy and appreciation belongs to the female.
> 
> Shouldn't the "flip side" be the same action with the gender reversed?


:toast: Totally agree!


----------



## chillymorn

FizzBomb said:


> I'm a woman and blech! to the flowers, foot rub and listening. I'd love an enthusiastic round of oral sex. Preferably a 69  but if he's not in the mood then oral sex will do me fine thanks!
> 
> 
> :toast: Totally agree!


Great I hope to find a woman with your attitude about sex some day. But I believe you are a rare find! Maybe I should start a poll to get an idea ad out how many women are like you or how many are more like what I described


----------



## FizzBomb

Lol chillymorn. I feel loved and most of all _wanted_ when my husband wants sex with me. Flowers et al do nothing for me. Appreciate the gesture, very nice and all, but nah. I just wanna get laid. :smthumbup:

My perfect 'date night' would be to go up to the bedroom for an hour or so, lock the door and whip out the lingerie, heels, toys, and take it from there.


----------



## FizzBomb

I'd like to temper my above comment with the fact that my husband was LD (is on testosterone supps now and is much better) so maybe that has something to do with why I feel the way I do - as opposed to a woman whose spouse is after them all the time - I don't know, just throwing that out there.


----------



## alexm

FizzBomb said:


> I'd like to temper my above comment with the fact that my husband was LD (is on testosterone supps now and is much better) so maybe that has something to do with why I feel the way I do - as opposed to a woman whose spouse is after them all the time - I don't know, just throwing that out there.


I was going to say... 

Fairly typical of most things, not just sex - you want what you can't have, or you don't know what you've got til it's gone.

Kudos to you and your husband for finding a solution, and even more kudos to you for embracing the situation once a solution was found. And for him for going to that length for your (and the marriages) sake. We hear WAY too often around here about the LD partner who just shrugs their shoulders and says "What's the big deal? Doesn't bother me any, so you'll have to accept me the way I am". And then the higher drive partner is left at their mercy.

Marriages would be a lot better, over all, if more people adopted this line of thinking. Instead of feeling put-out by the fact that your spouse wants you "all the time", embrace the fact that he/she does.

Barring the rare occurrence of sex addiction, it's most likely it's how your spouse shows (and receives love). God forbid they'd want that more than once a week (or month, or 6 months...)

Despite the never-ending conversations about HD/LD here on TAM, I still can't quite wrap my mind around why sex isn't more frequent in so many marriages, especially when there's no medical or physical limitations preventing it. It takes as little as 5 minutes, or as long as one wants it to take.

It's something so simple that people make so complicated sometimes.


----------



## Anon Pink

Fozzy said:


> This looks like something Perez Hilton drew.


Had to google Perez Hilton. Still confused but guessing it is something like the guy draws on pictures of celebrities?


----------



## moco82

SARAHMCD said:


> Following up:
> Does the woman's weight have anything to do with it?


No. The loosest vagina under my belt belonged to a skinny and fairly short 18-year-old. She was experienced.


----------



## Faithful Wife

chillymorn said:


> Great I hope to find a woman with your attitude about sex some day. But I believe you are a rare find! Maybe I should start a poll to get an idea ad out how many women are like you or how many are more like what I described


Please do.


----------



## Faithful Wife

alexm said:


> Despite the never-ending conversations about HD/LD here on TAM, *I still can't quite wrap my mind around why sex isn't more frequent in so many marriages*, especially when there's no medical or physical limitations preventing it. It takes as little as 5 minutes, or as long as one wants it to take.
> 
> It's something so simple that people make so complicated sometimes.


More frequent than the average 2 - 3 times per week? I think that's a lot especially since most average couples have kids at home still. You are honestly think this isn't very much sex? :scratchhead:

As for the 5 minutes...um...I'd rather pass if that was what was offered to me.


----------



## gouge_away

Even if it feels like a cup of warm water, I wouldn't vomplaine.


----------



## Lon

gouge_away said:


> Even if it feels like a cup of warm water, I wouldn't vomplaine.


Hahaha, good one! I'll use that at some point in the future


----------



## gouge_away

alexm said:


> personally I don't care about vagina size at all. Maybe it's just me. The male penis doesn't require a whole lot more than a light touch, anyway. You could probably rub it on a tree and you'd eventually orgasm from it (not going to try that one).
> 
> However, I am circumsized, and as I understand it, intact men have a much different sensation than we do. Maybe tighter is better for non-circumsized men, as the foreskin plays a part in penile stimulation during sex?


Detrophilia is against the law, please don't go there.

I disagree, being cut removes a vast majority of sensation, that was the premises of circumcision, the remove carnal flesh, it was a show of faith, that men don't live for the desire to pleasure their flesh.

I would think tightness and uncut would reduce male endurance, possibly depriving the wife of her satisfaction.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

chillymorn said:


> no.
> 
> only if women had the same sexual desire as men most women are wired for the emotional connection before the sexual connection. but in a long term relationship we have to understand each other and meet each others needs for harmony to exist.
> 
> you can be stubborn and refuse to believe it or you can listen to the women on here and learn from it.


Oh, I agree with you actually. I'm playing devil's advocate, because there's a hell of a lot of women on here who get pissy when I make that same generalization. 

Ideally, it should be like things, imo - Sex : Sex; Comforting : Comforting. Not Sex : Comforting; But I don't think that's the predominant reality.


----------



## moco82

I once dated a girl who wasn't very tight, but whose orgasms were so intense that her vaginal muscles contracted, often shooting my penis out of the vagina. It was painful sometimes.


----------



## Faithful Wife

What if there was a sort of meter that you could put inside a vag that measured size, length, potential aroused size and tightness? I wonder if anything like that exists for medical purposes? And if all women were measured like this at our ob/gyn exam, it would definitely be something women talk about with each other and their man.

"Oh yeah honey I'm a size 2, and I don't mean pants".


----------



## Faithful Wife

I chase my husband for sex all the time. My drive is much higher than his. When I wank off, it is 5 minutes or less. When I want him to f*ck my brains out, I want it for at least 30 minutes plus another 30 minutes minimum for foreplay and slow soft and gentle sex, plus another 30 minutes for afterglow. Throw in another 30 for preparations and teasing and making out.

We both give one-way services for 5 minutes or less, because there are sometimes time constraints.

But for SEX, I need 2 hours usually. We do it 2 - 3 times per week and that doesn't count wanking or one-way services. I still want more but he's good at this level so I don't usually get more. We also schedule entire sex weekends where we lock the door, turn off all the devices, and just get naked and go for it.

Try not to make assumptions about sex drive based on gender.


----------



## FizzBomb

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Of course you're not a man. I would hazard to guess that the majority of men would gladly take the 5 minute bj or hj on the remaining 4-5 days per week. They are jerking it alone to porn so wouldn't it be better to have a quick tug with the wife?
> 
> I challenge the women of TAM to this - engage is some sex act EVERY day and see how long it takes before hubby says he wants a day off. SERIOUSLY. Why speculate? LD spouses aside,* I bet you would be SHOCKED that he NEVER cries uncle*. We've been doing this since nov last year - and when we've had to miss a day (maybe 3 times) I made sure we doubled up to "catch up".
> 
> You may think I'm joking but I'm not. You will quickly realize that your spouse has unfulfilled need you didn't previously recognize but he didn't want to press you on. Then maybe you can begin to understand the impact testosterone has on us.


My husband is not LD anymore thanks to testosterone supplementation. I still want it more than him. In fact he cried 'uncle' last week. Not the first time and I know it won't be the last either. We did do it three times in one day the day before. All initiated by me. However even if its only one time that day he's almost always the first to cry off after a few days. So, not true here.

It's also the thing that 90% of our arguments/disagreements are about.


----------



## Fozzy

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Yeah we never spend less than 20 or 30 minutes even for the "quick" hj/bj plus kissing, hugging, playing, etc. and seem to spend 45 typically for quickies. Nevertheless it is time well spent every day... why not when we spend that much time doing useless stuff all the time anyway.
> 
> I just realize that the "average" guy lasts only a few minutes according to statistics... never understood that but I do believe it.


Nonsense. According to most TAM accounts men last for hours and women have multiple orgasms while eating their breakfast cereal.


----------



## SARAHMCD

MarriedGuy221 said:


> Yeah we never spend less than 20 or 30 minutes even for the "quick" hj/bj plus kissing, hugging, playing, etc. and seem to spend 45 typically for quickies. Nevertheless it is time well spent every day... why not when we spend that much time doing useless stuff all the time anyway.
> 
> I just realize that the "average" guy lasts only a few minutes according to statistics... never understood that but I do believe it.


30 minutes for a "quick" bj, not including the foreplay time? Good lord....I'd have lockjaw. And wonder what the heck I was doing wrong.:scratchhead:


----------



## chillymorn

with the right attitude I would bet my left nut that most mortal men would blast off in less than 5mins.


----------



## Middle of Everything

chillymorn said:


> with the right attitude I would bet my left nut that most mortal men would blast off in less than 5mins.


Like Fozzy pointed out, TAM men arent mortal.

30 minutes minimum of furious stimulation on those 8"x6" members.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I'm certainly not one of the marathon sexers.

time constrained => passion over satisfaction; as quick and passionate as possible.

not time constrained => equal part foreplay and intercourse - actual time varies anywhere from as little as twenty mins to an hour and a half. Much more than an hour and a half of continuous erection begins pushing blue ball territory for me. Better imo to finish, take 10-15 and pillow talk, then mess around and start again if desired.

Non-PIV => Most of these are one-sided for me... not "you get me then I get you". Besides the less common slow lazy bj... 10 mins, maybe 15. In my experience women rarely want oral for themselves exclusively  , so the closest equivalent is massage, usually 45 mins to an hour... which some women think is as good as sex anyway. :\


----------



## SARAHMCD

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> In my experience women rarely want oral for themselves exclusively  , :\


What does this mean exactly?


----------



## I Don't Know

SARAHMCD said:


> What does this mean exactly?


Most women don't want their husbands to provide oral on them with out returning the favor in some way. 

Can't say it's true for most, but my wife is this way. I can do it but at some point she's gonna "make it up." Which is fine by me.


----------



## Sports Fan

Yest their different. At one point in my life i was seeing 3 women at once and sex with all of them felt different.

One in particular was not as tight as the others. Intresting to note she did have 2 children


----------



## 2ntnuf

Do speculums work? Does a woman post-op gender reassignment surgery need to stretch? Why? If this is true, she would need to stretch the rest of her life, not just for a period of time after surgery. Think about it. It's common sense. All the rest is just hoping men won't eliminate women due to common beliefs. Some are wrong. Many are hurtful. You wouldn't have women clamoring to get to the big guy if it didn't matter. That's not his fault or her's. It's because the aren't close to the right size to make her feel full or for him to feel something. No fault or blame, but misleading folks will cause more divorces. Some folks will fit better than others due to their genetics and their personal history combined.


----------



## Holland

Fozzy said:


> Nonsense. According to most TAM accounts men last for hours and women have multiple orgasms while eating their breakfast cereal.


Well he can last for a long, long time. I do have multiple O's but damn I must give this eating cereal at the same time thing a go. Multi tasking and all


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Sports Fan said:


> Yest their different.


On first glance, I read "yeast they're different".

I lol'd.


----------



## Fozzy

Holland said:


> Well he can last for a long, long time. I do have multiple O's but damn I must give this eating cereal at the same time thing a go. Multi tasking and all


I recommend Cheeri-O's


----------



## Shoto1984

Fozzy said:


> I recommend Cheeri-O's


:rofl:


----------



## Kresaera

Well this was certainly an interesting read. I asked my husband about differences before and after our daughter and he said there was a small difference, but not enough to worry about. His opinion also isn't really valid either since he is well above average (however he still only lasts a few minutes, unless it's a passionate night and we have the time)


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> I recommend Cheeri-O's


Wocka wocka!


----------



## thatbpguy

SARAHMCD said:


> Guys, Sorry for invading, but I've always been curious about this. Lots of talk of penis size but rarely does anyone discuss vaginas!!
> 
> Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel? Size, pressure, etc? I assume perhaps if she's given birth there may be a difference? I'm not referring to wetness - I realize that makes a difference too. And I'm not referring to odor.
> 
> Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you. The current man in my life says "I can feel you squeezing me" yet I don't feel like I'm using those kegel muscles at the time.
> 
> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


Makes no difference to me whatsoever.


----------



## ConanHub

GusPolinski said:


> Wocka wocka!


Dang! Beat me to it! LOL! &#55357;&#56836;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmaster

alexm said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not, but that is obviously not the case.
> 
> There are only really two things that ever change the shape/size of a vagina - age, and surgery (either cosmetic, or as mentioned above, post-trauma/childbirth, etc.)
> 
> Age is rather self-explanatory, as we generally lose muscle as we get older. And post-childbirth surgery (suturing, for ex.) has been explained above (scarring).
> 
> I'm not sure if you realized your wording, but how it reads is "more sexual partners = looser vagina". If that's actually how you intended it to come across... yikes.
> 
> You do realize that somebody who has been with one partner their entire life can have, or probably has had, more sex than somebody with 20, 30, 40 partners, right?
> 
> I mean, just off the top of my head, I spent 14 years almost exactly with my ex wife, so over 5000 days. The last few years we were together, sex was 1-2 times a week. The earlier years were twice that. A total guesstimate, but she probably had sex over 1000 times in that span. With one person (not counting the affairs... cough cough... they're not statistically important!). My current wife, during that same time span had, I don't know, 10, 15 partners. I doubt very much she had sex 1000 times.
> 
> Point is, if you're in a relationship in which sex is regular, even once a week, you're almost certainly having more sex than someone who is single and sleeping around. And even if you are single and sleeping around, it's not likely you're having sex once a week on a regular basis. It ebbs and flows. My wife has mentioned she's had long periods of celibacy (like around a year on more than one occasion), and even mentioned she and her ex had sex once in the last year+ they were together. But she's had at least double, and probably more like triple or quadruple, the partners I've had.
> 
> In neither case (one partner 1000 times, or 20 partners 200 times) does it affect vagina size or shape. Nor does sleeping with "big" men. Nor does childbirth (well, it does take a little bit of time to go back to "normal", as I understand it, but it's not permanent).


Yeah I agree. Misworded it maybe, but that's what I meant.


----------



## Forest

Would you-all just cut the chatter and post the info on sizes? I just hope its something better than S-M-L-XL; yet nothing nonsensical like dress sizes (2,4,6,8,10).

The bra size thing might be a step in the right direction, as it has two variables. For instance, say the average bra size is 34-B. (yeah, 30 years ago, before beef hormones). Well, the average vagina size could be called 6-B. From there, you'd have a starting point to think about what might be the "perfect fit".

That 8-D at the nightblub might be swell; yet the 5-A at the tennis club could be very interesting.

On the bra thing, looky here:
Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome


----------



## Zach's daddy

There's nothing about Vagina that's bad. I Love Vagina!!


----------



## committed_guy

SARAHMCD said:


> Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you. The current man in my life says "I can feel you squeezing me" yet I don't feel like I'm using those kegel muscles at the time.
> 
> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


I've read forums about women who like to get fisted but can feel as tight as a virgin when they want to be by using kegels. So no, it is not an issue. 

For me, a guy, tightness means more sensation. Even so, it's what she is doing with the rest of her body, and what she was doing/wearing prior to having sex that is more important. 

My wife is neither tight nor loose, but doesn't move during PiV at all. To me moving and being engaged in the act is more important than tightness.


----------



## snerg

committed_guy said:


> For me, a guy, tightness means more sensation. Even so, it's what she is doing with the rest of her body, and what she was doing/wearing prior to having sex that is more important.
> 
> My wife is neither tight nor loose, but doesn't move during PiV at all. To me moving and being engaged in the act is more important than tightness.


Here here.

Just laying there like a lump and making me do all the work sucks. I don't care how tight/loose you are - if there is no effort, sex sucks.


----------



## Kristisha

snerg said:


> Here here.
> 
> Just laying there like a lump and making me do all the work sucks. I don't care how tight/loose you are - if there is no effort, sex sucks.


 To be honest I don't know how can you perform without her not even moving...:scratchhead: 

I mean if ,my husband is not engaging in sex I'm losing interest and prefer do something else like watching TV


----------



## CH

SpinDaddy said:


> I can honestly say . . . .
> 
> *“I never met a vagina I didn’t like.”*
> 
> _* With acknowledgement and apologies to American Humorist Will Rogers. Although had he been queried, I suspect he’d of expressed a similar sentiment._



LOL, although there was one that I had to breathe pretty hard through my mouth and putting my head in the pillow to breathe at times. If you know what I mean.....

Most guys would still go in for the kill, but sometimes it does seem like it's been dead for a while 

One of the tighter women I was with was the tallest and biggest (not a biggens but what people would call a plus size, but I love them plus sizes, a little meat on the bones goes a long way for me). And one of the smallest women made me feel like I was with Godzilla.

Just like people ask women, does size matter, YES but you've still got your mouth  And we've still got our tongue


----------



## Code-Welder

Of course they feel different, a few ladies I have been with I felt I was not man enough for them, they felt loose. A few have felt tight, woman just like men are all the same but a little different in some areas. Just as many women have said here size is less of a issue than how it is used. 

They do not feel the same, but I have enjoy everyone I have had the pleasure to enjoy.


----------



## brownmale

She was markedly looser after our first vaginal birth... For awhile I found it hard to climax. Then we discovered doggie....



SARAHMCD said:


> Guys, Sorry for invading, but I've always been curious about this. Lots of talk of penis size but rarely does anyone discuss vaginas!!
> 
> Is there a big difference in how women's vaginas feel? Size, pressure, etc? I assume perhaps if she's given birth there may be a difference? I'm not referring to wetness - I realize that makes a difference too. And I'm not referring to odor.
> 
> Personally, during sex, I've had many guys say "you're so tight" in a good way  in the middle of things. But I don't know if that's actually true or just something most guys say to compliment/encourage you. The current man in my life says "I can feel you squeezing me" yet I don't feel like I'm using those kegel muscles at the time.
> 
> Is it an important issue for guys at all? And is there a big difference between women?


----------



## brownmale

Haven't you heard of dead body sex? Wait for 20 years into marriage....

As for myself, I take pride in being the ugly Prince Charming who can bring her to life. If she's not in a hurry (the kids on her mind!) I'm quite likely to wake her up, and get her to orgasm. At which point, the breathing, heaving, thrusting gets quite involuntary 



Kristisha said:


> To be honest I don't know how can you perform without her not even moving...:scratchhead:
> 
> I mean if ,my husband is not engaging in sex I'm losing interest and prefer do something else like watching TV


----------



## Recoveringws

it's not discussed like penis size is, but yes, they DO come in different sizes. Radically. Yes, some pussies are certainly more snug and pleasant than others. Some are certainly more nicely formed than others. Some smell better. It's just not talked about as openly in society. But yes, we notice it. I don't think men spend scads of time discussing it among ourselves though, no. But, yes, some are certainly nicer than others in a profound way


----------



## Recoveringws

There's that old "it feels like throwing a hot dog down a hallway" analogy with some women


----------



## Lon

Not only do different women have varying sizes, but sometimes the same woman's size can vary. One partner I had started out tight (and no not just drier like some will comment on) and just kept loosening up the longer the session lasted. After an hour or so PIV just didn't do it for either of us so we'd change it up. My current partner stays the same relative amount of tightness throughout.


----------



## Collegeboy

wise said:


> There is a HUGE difference.
> 
> You can tell when a woman is loose. When she gets wet, you cannot feel anything really.
> 
> Women who are small and tight are keepers. I get off quicker and easier because you feel everything.


I’m in the same situation and don’t know how to handle this. I’m seeing a great girl, but it’s just loose. Have had sex multiple, multiple times and it’s just loose. Now, maybe I’m lucky, but I’ve never had this looseness feeling before with another woman. It usually just feels great. It’s just loose and I’m very frustrated because it’s hit or miss if I can cum or not. I’ve never had this issue before, when it’s time, it’s time usually, but out of the last 5 times, I came only once. Now, before you jump down my throat, I want to say that I really like this girl, and everything else is great, except this. As a male this is super frustrating, especially that’s it’s like a 30% chance I’m going to be able to go or not. Just looking for some advice. She’s very understanding and I just don’t know how to tell her.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Find another woman and then introduce her(the one you're dating now) to some of your male friends. She will understand. It's what women do when they want to leave a man.

Don't let on that you are looking. Be decent with her and have sex, when and if she wants it. Go out on dates with her and do things with her. Be nice. Don't tell her about personal things, but talk about what is going on with her, if she initiates. Don't offer advice, just listen.

While you are listening, find things she says that are not to your liking. Make mental notes. Watch as she does things that you don't care for and tell her you don't like how she does those things. Be vague when she asks how you'd prefer them done. If she asks further, tell her you'll do them yourself, then do it.

These things will build resentment in you toward her. It will be easier to find another woman who is more compatible. 

Keep this up until you find another woman. Then, just tell her you are leaving and don't give any reasons why. Just tell her you aren't compatible. If she asks for further explanation, don't be around to let her know any answers. Just give her a few kibbles to chew on after you're gone.

Move out the day you tell her you are not compatible. Be ready by having a new place to stay. Make sure you have your hobbies for free time lined up and do them when you have time. If you move on in this way, it won't bother you as much. You will be happy living your life and won't think of her much. 

On the other hand, it may devastate her. It depends on how she handles things like this. 


The alternative is to be honest without hurting her. Don't tell her you are not physically compatible. That would hurt her. Just let her know you don't want to pursue anything permanent and you don't believe you are ready for anything too serious. You still have your education and your life and career to start. You really don't need anything permanent. You both need to get your lives in order and ready for the brightest future possible. 

Then move on.

I hope you choose wisely.

Good luck.


----------



## TX-SC

I can't remember if I've posted to this thread, so sorry if it's a duplicate. 

My sample size is rather small. My wife was my 20th partner. There is indeed variety in sizes and tightness. There can also be significant variety within the same vagina due to arousal level. I've never met a vagina I didn't like and they all worked as they should. 

To answer the OP, your mate may very well feel that you are tight. My wife is tight, even after two children. 

As for childbirth and vaginas. The change can be subtle, but there is often a change. Prior to childbirth my wife often complained that I was too big (I'm average) and that we needed to take it slow, even when she was very aroused. After Childbirth, she is still tight, but she has loosened up enough so that I don't feel too big. 

As for body size and vagina "feel/size" I have found no correlation at all.


----------



## Married but Happy

Collegeboy said:


> I’m in the same situation and don’t know how to handle this. I’m seeing a great girl, but it’s just loose. Have had sex multiple, multiple times and it’s just loose.


Is she left-handed?


----------



## COguy

Mmmm vagina's, my favorite topic. I actually had a thread about this a long time ago because I was a virgin until after my divorce.

I was sleeping with a few different girls at once and noticed that with one of them I would always cum super fast, like a few minutes. One of them I could go for a more normal time (15 minutes), and then one I really had to work to finish.

So yes they are all different. And yes some are certainly tighter than others. I did not notice a real difference between my ex-wife pre and post childbirth, for either child. That being said, it certainly LOOKED different. However, I had a random hookup with crazy and I will tell you that her 25 yo vagina was definitely much more appealing than her 30 yo one. So I'm thinking age plays some factor in this, as the other woman I alluded to earlier than made it difficult to finish was the oldest women I've ever slept with, by a decade.

All my comments being said, I've never met a vagina I wouldn't willingly insert myself into for a good time. For guys, sex is like pizza, even when it's bad, it's still good.

P.S. I would never tell a girl with a loose vagina that it felt tight. I might say something like "your P* feels good" or "I love your P*", but never outright lie.


----------



## 225985

Collegeboy said:


> I’m in the same situation and don’t know how to handle this. I’m seeing a great girl, but it’s just loose. Have had sex multiple, multiple times and it’s just loose. Now, maybe I’m lucky, but I’ve never had this looseness feeling before with another woman. It usually just feels great. It’s just loose and I’m very frustrated because it’s hit or miss if I can cum or not. I’ve never had this issue before, when it’s time, it’s time usually, but out of the last 5 times, I came only once. Now, before you jump down my throat, I want to say that I really like this girl, and everything else is great, except this. As a male this is super frustrating, especially that’s it’s like a 30% chance I’m going to be able to go or not. Just looking for some advice. She’s very understanding and I just don’t know how to tell her.


Maybe you are too small......


----------



## 225985

COguy said:


> I've never met a vagina I wouldn't willingly insert myself into for a good time.


This is one of the top five posts I read this year. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## 2ntnuf

blueinbr said:


> Maybe you are too small......


This is very possible. Just as others have posted here that some vaginas felt bigger than others. There can also be a sensitivity issue with the penis.

While none of us can change the size of the penis we are born with, it has been proven that the size of a vagina can grow a little depending on what has passed through. I hope I did not offend anyone with that last sentence. It wasn't meant to offend, but be honest, even if painfully so. Sorry. 

With age and health issues, a penis can lose some size due to erectile dysfunction. Maybe the heart is not as strong as it used to be, some physical issue doesn't allow the blood to fill the penis as fully as in the past, or there is a self-confidence issue that is not the fault of the partner that causes it to malfunction. So many things can happen. This is not all-inclusive. 

Couple one problem with the other, and incompatibility becomes the issue.


----------



## 225985

2ntnuf said:


> This is very possible. Just as others have posted here that some vaginas felt bigger than others. There can also be a sensitivity issue with the penis.
> 
> While none of us can change the size of the penis we are born with, it has been proven that the size of a vagina can grow a little depending on what has passed through. I hope I did not offend anyone with that last sentence. It wasn't meant to offend, but be honest, even if painfully so. Sorry.
> 
> With age and health issues, a penis can lose some size due to erectile dysfunction. Maybe the heart is not as strong as it used to be, some physical issue doesn't allow the blood to fill the penis as fully as in the past, or there is a self-confidence issue that is not the fault of the partner that causes it to malfunction. So many things can happen. This is not all-inclusive.
> 
> Couple one problem with the other, and incompatibility becomes the issue.


Or the vagina and opening can shrink and tighten, coupled with "penis can lose some size due to erectile dysfunction....or there is a self-confidence issue that is not the fault of the partner that causes it to malfunction"..and loss of attraction to wife and physical attraction to another..and incompatibility becomes the issue.


----------



## 2ntnuf

blueinbr said:


> Or* the vagina and opening can shrink and tighten*, coupled with "penis can lose some size due to erectile dysfunction....or there is a self-confidence issue that is not the fault of the partner that causes it to malfunction"..and loss of attraction to wife and physical attraction to another..and incompatibility becomes the issue.


This is a painful development when it happens, I'm sorry to say. There have been studies that say it is less likely when there is use of it through peri-menopause. I feel sorry for those women who have this issue, and their husbands who desire them. 

The point was, the answer is really not due to a small penis. Nothing can be done about the size of a penis when it is functioning properly. It cannot grow, though a vagina may become larger under certain conditions. 

Your point was more hurtful than truthful. My point is truthful and if someone is hurt by it, they haven't accepted the facts of life. 

My points weren't intended to hurt or harm anyone. They are just fact.


----------



## 225985

2ntnuf said:


> I feel sorry for those women who have this issue, and their husbands who desire them.
> 
> Your point was more hurtful than truthful.


My point is very truthful, and personal.


----------



## COguy

Looks like I was correct (not that I've ever been wrong about vaginas). Age plays a factor in "tightness" as the muscles begin to weaken.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201109/the-rare-truth-about-tight-and-loose-women


----------



## 2ntnuf

COguy said:


> Looks like I was correct (not that I've ever been wrong about vaginas). Age plays a factor in "tightness" as the muscles begin to weaken.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201109/the-rare-truth-about-tight-and-loose-women


This brings up another question I've always had. I always thought, due to comments from women, that their bodies naturally tighten around something inserted. If they have to use kegels to tighten their muscles during sex, are they actually not able to relax and enjoy it as much? I mean, seems like they would only tighten normally, intentionally, if they "felt" like it. 

I don't know. I've never seen an article on this. Would love to know the truth. 

One woman I was with was so strong down there, she could shoot me out when orgasming. It's not such a great thing and I wasn't able to counter it. She was very strong. Probably could have twisted off beer caps from bottles with it.  :laugh: jk..


----------



## 2ntnuf

> Notions of women's tightness and looseness are fraught with mythology.
> Posted Sep 16, 2011



That's great. What are those myths and notions?



> Many women complain that their vaginas are "too tight" or "too loose," and many men raise the issue about lovers. Notions of vaginal tightness and looseness are fraught with mythology. Many people believe that (1) the virgin vagina is extremely tight, (2) that loss of virginity permanently loosens it, (3) that frequent sex loosens it further (so don't be promiscuous, girls!), and (4) that childbirth loosens the vagina even more and possibly forever after. *The truth is considerably different*.



So give me the truth. I can take it. 



> The vagina's tightly folded muscle tissue is very elastic, like an accordion or the mouth.


So, there is nothing that a woman can do that will make her vagina looser than it was when she grew to be a woman, pre sex, pre examinations, pre insertion of anything, and pre childbirth. 

I feel so much better as a man, since I can't do anything to make myself larger than I am. 




> Now for the two exceptions.



What? What do you mean exceptions? I thought you said these were myths and notions? I thought you said the tissue was so elastic, it would just snap right back no matter what? 

Please explain why you would say one thing and then give exceptions that make that statement untrue.




> Now for the two exceptions. If you stretch elastic a great deal, over time, it fatigues and no longer snaps back entirely. That can happen to the vaginas of young women after multiple births. Their vaginal muscles fatigue and no longer fully contract. In addition, aging fatigues vaginal muscle. Whether or not women have given birth, as they grow older, they may complain of looseness.


So, if something larger than normal passes through the vaginal opening, or the woman ages, her vagina may not snap back like the elastic in the previous example? :scratchhead:


Are you saying the myths and notions aren't really myths and notions, but not all women will experience these issues? I'm really confused. 

If that happens, is there any way to tighten the vagina? 





> If several months of daily Kegels don't produce the tight feeling you want, try ben-wa balls or vaginal cones. Ben-wa balls are sold as sex toys. Insert them, then walk around the house trying to keep them from falling out. When the pelvic floor muscles are weak, the balls drop out quickly, but as the muscles grow stronger, women can hold the balls inside longer. Vaginal cones are similar, except they're prescribed by physicians. (To obtain ben-wa balls, visit MyPleasure.com.
> 
> If vaginal cones don't work, electrical stimulation of the vaginal muscles is your last resort. A nurse inserts a probe similar to a tampon and a mild electrical current causes muscle contractions that make the vagina feel tighter. Treatments happen in a urologist's office during 20- to 30-minute sessions usually twice a week for about eight weeks.


I get it, but this is tightening the muscles surrounding the vaginal muscles. So the vaginal muscles are deteriorated to the point they won't do what they were meant to do any more? 

I thought you said it was a myth and notion? 



> Unfortunately, the mythology of vaginal tightness and looseness is deeply ingrained.


I see why, now.


https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201109/the-rare-truth-about-tight-and-loose-women

ps.: They all feel good, but don't try to blow smoke up my butt.


----------



## tech-novelist

COguy said:


> Mmmm vagina's, my favorite topic. I actually had a thread about this a long time ago because *I was a virgin until after my divorce.*


Now *that *is an unusual situation!


----------



## See_Listen_Love

2ntnuf said:


> That's great. What are those myths and notions?
> 
> So give me the truth. I can take it.
> 
> So, there is nothing that a woman can do that will make her vagina looser than it was when she grew to be a woman, pre sex, pre examinations, pre insertion of anything, and pre childbirth.
> 
> I feel so much better as a man, since I can't do anything to make myself larger than I am.
> 
> What? What do you mean exceptions? I thought you said these were myths and notions? I thought you said the tissue was so elastic, it would just snap right back no matter what?
> 
> Please explain why you would say one thing and then give exceptions that make that statement untrue.
> 
> So, if something larger than normal passes through the vaginal opening, or the woman ages, her vagina may not snap back like the elastic in the previous example? :scratchhead:
> 
> Are you saying the myths and notions aren't really myths and notions, but not all women will experience these issues? I'm really confused.
> 
> If that happens, is there any way to tighten the vagina?
> 
> I get it, but this is tightening the muscles surrounding the vaginal muscles. So the vaginal muscles are deteriorated to the point they won't do what they were meant to do any more?
> 
> I thought you said it was a myth and notion?
> 
> I see why, now.
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/all-about-sex/201109/the-rare-truth-about-tight-and-loose-women
> 
> ps.: They all feel good, but don't try to blow smoke up my butt.


You are so right! :toast: 

Ah...logic... it's strange thing, especially for the specialists??


----------



## Begin again

Read quite a few times that a wide thigh gap = loose


----------



## arbitrator

2ntnuf said:


> While none of us can change the size of the penis we are born with, it has been proven that the size of a vagina can grow a little depending on what has passed through.


*Then with all of the covert "members" that have been so lasciviously invited to invade the inner sanctum of my RSXW, then that, indeed, is a rather plausible explanation!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idyit

Vaginal strength or tightness can be effected by many factors. Some of these are rather obvious and others more subtle. One of the most obvious is childbirth. With an incidence of 300,000+ procedures performed annually to repair pelvic floor prolapse one could assume that there are some significant number of women experiencing tightness issues.

The A&P or anterior-posterior repair is performed when childbirth (usually mulitip, several children) damages both the vaginal vault as well as connective tissue. Prolapse of rectum, bladder, vagina requires that a procedure be performed.

Link is PG (you're on your own if you decide to explore further)
https://www.bcm.edu/healthcare/care...gynecologic-surgery/anterior-posterior-repair

Other corrective surgeries for pelvic floor prolapse include laparoscopic and transvaginal apporoaches.

Surgical repair of rectocele. Comparison of transvaginal and transanal approach and personal technique

So, If procedures like these exist in the hundreds of thousands it might be safe to assume that there may be a large number of women similarly effected by childbirth. Without the more extreme need for surgical intervention. IE, there is a range of effect.

I'm making no argument about what's been in versus what came out of a woman. To attempt to say that there is no effect on a womans body, particularly the vagina, as a result of childbirth is not supported. 

~ Passio


----------



## 2ntnuf

Begin again said:


> Read quite a few times that a wide thigh gap = loose


In her teeth? I don't think that matters. :laugh:


just kidding. 


Look at the facial expressions associated with each of those images. They are all different, along with the gap. Maybe we can tell from a woman's facial expression? 

:rofl: 

I'm sorry. I couldn't help being a smart alek. I'll hang my head in shame now. 

:smile2:


----------



## 2ntnuf

arbitrator said:


> *Then with all of the covert "members" that have been so lasciviously invited to invade the inner sanctum of my RSXW, then that, indeed, is a rather plausible explanation!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:laugh:

But seriously, that's not really what I was getting at. I have no clue about that stuff, but there is proof of childbirth damaging women.

Hey, I'm not complaining, either. I feel bad for the women and their husbands who go through this. Children are a blessing. 

I'm sorry women have to suffer. 

I just get tired of some of these studies trying to treat me like I'm an idiot...even if I am sometimes. I think mature men and women can deal with issues like this much easier when they know the truth. 

Trying to trick or confuse is more harmful than good. A woman doesn't need a man that believes lies. She needs a man to sift through to the truth and talk it out with her so she knows he loves her and wants the best for her. 

No wonder there are so many myths, confusion and then stories that really hurt women that get passed around. I'm sorry that happens and I hope the truth helps stop that.


----------



## Begin again

2ntnuf said:


> In her teeth? I don't think that matters. :laugh:
> 
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> 
> Look at the facial expressions associated with each of those images. They are all different, along with the gap. Maybe we can tell from a woman's facial expression?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm sorry. I couldn't help being a smart alek. I'll hang my head in shame now.
> 
> :smile2:


Well, I've read it's true and the skeletal structure dictates and I've heard it's not true. Was thinking the men might say if it's true or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Begin again said:


> Well, I've read it's true and the skeletal structure dictates and I've heard it's not true. Was thinking the men might say if it's true or not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where did you read this?


----------



## arbitrator

2ntnuf said:


> :laugh:
> 
> But seriously, that's not really what I was getting at. I have no clue about that stuff, but there is proof of childbirth damaging women.
> 
> Hey, I'm not complaining, either. I feel bad for the women and their husbands who go through this. Children are a blessing.
> 
> I'm sorry women have to suffer.
> 
> I just get tired of some of these studies trying to treat me like I'm an idiot...even if I am sometimes. I think mature men and women can deal with issues like this much easier when they know the truth.
> 
> Trying to trick or confuse is more harmful than good. A woman doesn't need a man that believes lies. She needs a man to sift through to the truth and talk it out with her so she knows he loves her and wants the best for her.
> 
> No wonder there are so many myths, confusion and then stories that really hurt women that get passed around. I'm sorry that happens and I hope the truth helps stop that.


*I know that all too well, my friend! 

I was just exercising my job description of being a bombastic smarta$$!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badsanta

THE WORST THING A WOMAN CAN SAY TO A MAN: Are you in?

THE WORST THING A MAN CAN SAY TO A WOMAN: I don't know!


----------



## NextTimeAround

2ntnuf said:


> :laugh:
> 
> But seriously, that's not really what I was getting at. I have no clue about that stuff, but there is proof of childbirth damaging women.
> 
> Hey, I'm not complaining, either. I feel bad for the women and their husbands who go through this. Children are a blessing.
> 
> I'm sorry women have to suffer.
> 
> I just get tired of some of these studies trying to treat me like I'm an idiot...even if I am sometimes. I think mature men and women can deal with issues like this much easier when they know the truth.
> 
> Trying to trick or confuse is more harmful than good. A woman doesn't need a man that believes lies. She needs a man to sift through to the truth and talk it out with her so she knows he loves her and wants the best for her.
> 
> No wonder there are so many myths, confusion and then stories that really hurt women that get passed around. I'm sorry that happens and I hope the truth helps stop that.


I just read in Glamour magazine how a 20 something woman became totally incontinent, pooing in her pants incontinent from childbirth. 

When I was contemplating children, I would read in the women's mags of the 80s how the vagina just naturally "snaps back into shape." No. More. Discussion. That must have been difficult for those women who did not share experience. Especially after only one or two children,


----------

